# The Natural Beauty Box



## BeautyGal (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi everyone! I hopped upon a beauty subscription service called The Natural Beauty Box and from what I see it looks pretty good. It's for only 100% natural beauty products and it's $20 / month with shipping ($15.75 / month if you subscribe for a year) and you get 6-15 deluxe samples. Any opinions? I'm thinking of subbing cause it looks like it's the best 100% natural service that has a good amount of samples for the price. http://thenaturalbeautybox.com/

&lt;3

Gina


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not sure about this one.  The girls in the video on the right side of the home page talk like they are the ones who put the box together, and make all the videos for the company.  

The website says it copyrighted 2011-2012, but I did a domain search and they just bought the domain in May 2012 and they are based in Toronto Ontario.  They only started as a company at the end of 2011 and have one store in London Ontario (basically a room with a few shelves-http://www.thenaturalbeautystore.com/GALLERY.html).

The concept sounds great but after the Glossybox issues I'm a bit of a skeptic and hesitant to give out my cc #.  But then I was one of the first to sign up for Kara's Way and I'm loving that subscription.

The only way to subscribe is Paypal.  So I tried it for one month.  At least they won't have my cc #, and it is easy to remove the subscription from the Paypal account.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, I am not sure about this one. But the 6-15 thing has me BUZZING!


----------



## BeautyGal (Jul 13, 2012)

The fact that the samples are natural and the 6-15 / box also has me buzzing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I subscribed for 1 month, I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 14, 2012)

I browsed through their online store and there are just not many products to chose from, with lots of empty categories.  Also saw a misspelled word, which bugs me on a commercial site.  Feels a bit rushed and unpolished to me, but you never know.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 19, 2012)

The video (with the two ladies) seemed to be a bit unpolished and thrown together, if they are indeed the ones making the box/promoting the company. (That's just from my honest opinion of watching the entire thing.) They girls were saying different things on the amount of samples you get, and how natural the products are (one said 90-100%, the website says 95-100% (those should be details that you have down pat if people are going to order a box on the basis that your company is selling organic products.) It just seemed a little inconclusive.

That being said though, It could wind up being a good company and I like that they are mentioning not using foil samples in their boxes. The video, and the typos on the website made me a little unsure right now though. I think it will be an interesting company to watch and to see how things turn out. I won't subscribe until I see how the first few boxes look &amp; hear reviews on customer service.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 20, 2012)

personally havent been impressed with any 'all-natural' makeup I have received in any of my boxes, so I will pass on this one. Also, the 6-15 range is hard to grasp. So if they give out 6 samples, you cant really say you expected more. I really doubt they will send out 16 samples in a box, but maybe thats the cynic in me. Although for 20.00 a month, they kind of HAVE to send more than 6 samples, or include some full size products.


----------



## BeautyGal (Jul 24, 2012)

They're actually giving away 12 free box subscriptions on their Facebook if anyone's interested. www.facebook.com/TheNaturalBeautyBox

*Fingers crossed*


----------



## BeautyGal (Jul 25, 2012)

YAY I won the giveaway! I can't wait to get my box!!! Did anyone else on here win?

I contacted them actually and they said that I can get the september box free now instead of two August boxes so that is pretty sweet.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY I won the giveaway! I can't wait to get my box!!! Did anyone else on here win?
> 
> I contacted them actually and they said that I can get the september box free now instead of two August boxes so that is pretty sweet.


congrats! I am actually looking into this box, I just cancelled sample society so I'm looking to sub something else.  I watched a youtube video and the stuff seems really cool.  $20/month is a bit steep for me though...


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 30, 2012)

I signed up...if I like this one I will probably get rid of all my subscriptions...myglam, birchbox, eco-emi


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 31, 2012)

I was curious about this one so I went hunting. This is a copy and paste directly from their site:

*"WHAT SHOULD I EXPECT IN MY NATURAL BEAUTY BOX?*
 
Every month is different, but we guarantee a minimum of 10 deluxe 95-100% Natural  samples in EVERY SINGLE box. The Natural Beauty Box is always packaged with style, so it makes a great gift for anyone! The Natural Beauty Box gives you the chance to try 10-15 different products from natural brands without having to buy full sized right away, so it saves you a ton! All samples in The Natural Beauty Box are deluxe, meaning they're very usable (at least .1 oz with the exception of vials for perfumes) and aren't in foil sample packs. Every box comes with a guide on what the products are, useful beauty tips and tons of coupons for every product in the box. If you love the sample, you can just pop onto The Natural Beauty Store and get the full size with a discount, as well as check out other natural products we carry! "

Minimum of *10* samples and no foil packets. My interest is piqued...


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh yea! It's like getting a glam bag and a birchbox with out foil samples and all natural! What could be better...I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 2, 2012)

so the last email i got from them was that they shipped out on the 30th of July.

Anybody got shipping confirmation?


Hello Beautiful!

Thank you for signing up to The Natural Beauty Box! *Your natural beauty box will ship on JULY 30th and will arrive early August*. Some of the items you will receive in the August box will come from Delizioso Skincare, Temptations Bath n' Body, Gen Botanicals, Renu-Derma, and 100% Pure!

All the items are natural, contain certified organic ingredients and are eco-friendly! THE NATURAL BEAUTY BOX, brought to you by The Natural Beauty Store, is a beautiful, affordable, and one of the only 100% Natural month to month subscription beauty boxes in the world. Filled with 6-15 SUPER SAMPLES (no foil samples) and delivered straight to your door every month, The Natural Beauty Box makes a great gift, and gives you a chance to try top quality products for just $20 per month. Love the box? Get super saving when purchasing ahead, as well as discounts when purchasing full-sizes of the products from our parent company, The Natural Beauty Store.

We know that you will fall in love with the stuff in the box. That is why you get exclusive coupons to our online store (www.TheNaturalBeautyStore.com) right in this box! These special coupons are only available to subscribers and have to be used up before the next first date of the next month. These are super savers so do take advantage and get the products you loved.

We also want you to be super happy with your purchases and that is why we offer a rewards program on our site. Once you do place an order, it will be sent off in eco-packaging and you can collect points for free products.

Be beautiful. Be natural. Be glam.

The Natural Beauty Box Staff

XOXOXO


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Aug 3, 2012)

Actually I am a bit angry with this company. I ordered and paid in June. I got an email shortly thereafter stating they would be delaying shipping until August. I received this in my email today. 

*The lovely August box, filled with tons of natural samples, will be on your doorstep before August 27th. * 
_(Delivery time depends on your location as well as the postal service. Most boxes will come earlier than the 27th.) _
 

Sounds to me like SEPTEMBER!! I totally feel .... 






*Actually, I looked when I paid and it was May 24th!! GRRRRRR*


----------



## BeautyGal (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tuscanyb450* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *The lovely August box, filled with tons of natural samples, will be on your doorstep before August 27th. *
> 
> _(Delivery time depends on your location as well as the postal service. Most boxes will come earlier than the 27th.) _
> ...


 I got the same email, I think they mean that the August box has been shipped and will arrive before August 27th...



> Hello Beautiful!
> 
> We just wanted to let you know that the August box is heading your way!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 3, 2012)

I saw that too. This will be my first and last box I'll be getting from them. A month to recieve a box is a little too far out...especially since we paid months ahead of time. I don't believe it's a recurring payment so there's no need to contact them for cancellation. I paid through paypal and I didn't see them on the list for recurring payments. With that said, I'm still kind of excited to see on what we're getting.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, I paid by Paypal too. I don't see a re-occurring payment setup. Apparently, they are out of Canada.

After GoGoGirlfriiend, I am a tad jumpy when it comes to a company who have product issues before their launch box is even out.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 3, 2012)

I thought I would get it this month but apparently not. I guess I signed up late :/


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow. I can't believe no one has gotten a box yet!


----------



## Margo Julianna (Aug 7, 2012)

I saw this box and though it looks interesting, I think I might wait to see a box or two first. Hope they get on their feet and ship fast to you ladies!


----------



## smileyone (Aug 10, 2012)

They just posted an August box spoiler here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nun8V45OWpU&amp;list=UUlUUah7oJrX2yXzyDbpQIFg&amp;index=0&amp;feature=plcp

I love this idea and the box looks amazing.


----------



## BeautyGal (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *smileyone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted an August box spoiler here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nun8V45OWpU&amp;list=UUlUUah7oJrX2yXzyDbpQIFg&amp;index=0&amp;feature=plcp
> 
> I love this idea and the box looks amazing.


 Wow, the box looks really good. It probably has the most samples I've ever gotten in a subscription box plus they're natural. Can't wait to get this one.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 10, 2012)

Has anyone gotten one yet? I'd love to see pictures and descriptions.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 10, 2012)

I hope this subscription service does well - I like natural beauty items and would consider subscribing if the quality/service proves reliable.


----------



## BeautyGal (Aug 11, 2012)

I came home after work yesterday and found a delivery notice from Canada Post. I went to pick it up a few hours ago and guess what? It's the box! So I took a bunch of pics for you guys to take a look at. I didn't get to try the products for much but I have alot of first impressions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully the pictures aren't too bad.





So here's what my August Box looks like. The bag is so cute! It also came with an envelope inside with my name on it and a few papers with coupons and product ingredients. Turns out this box is worth $122, so super awesome! It has 14 products in there. They also have a reward points program on The Natural Beauty Store (there partner site) where you can review the stuff in the box and things like that to get free products.





The first thing that I took a look at is the Delizioso Spring Blush. This is like a cream blush so it's not a loose or pressed powder. It's a more warm but hot pink and it's really pigmented but not too much so it's quite wearable too. I'm not sure how big it is but it looks like it's going to last for a long, long while.





This is Lanai Sunset perfume by ME Studio Perfumes. There was a vial inside the packet and it smells really good. It's a pretty tropical floral scent and it doesn't smell too strong, it smells just enough for my liking.  







This one is a hair item from Happy Pumpkin Organic Skincare called Hydrating Hair Balm. It's a thicker balm but it's still quite soft. This one smells GREAT! Kind of like pumpkin pie &amp; cinnamon but it's not such a strong scent that would leave your hair smelling alot. Especially since you're only supposed to use a bit on your hair. I have dry tips so maybe this'll be something for me. This one is 1/2 oz.





This is the Original Purity Body Wash in Lavender. It's really big for a sample (2 oz) and I have yet to try this but it smells quite herbal, yet somewhat floral. Pretty much, it smells just like lavender Essential Oil. Awesome to have such a big sample. I just hate to get 1 time use foil packet samples of body washes!





This is a set of 4 eye shadows from Pure Anada. They were all attached with a ribbon (which I thought was really cute!). They're 4 more neutral but shimmery colors and are loose powder. They have a bunch of other eye shadow colors online too.





This is a Fruit Enzyme exfoliating cleanser. I love the smell! It smells very citrus. It's a cream cleanser which is made with little beads inside to exfoliate while cleansing. I'm looking forward to trying it, I have more dry skin, maybe using a cream based cleanser will be better for me. 





I did actually get to try this one before. It's the 100% Pure Coffee Eye Cream .5 oz. It has a vanilla(ish) smell and it's more of a thick nourishing cream. This one'll last forever for just under the eyes.





This is a .5 oz sample of the Ariona Facial Oil. It has a flowery herbal smell and what I love about this one is it's made with Argan oil, which I know is soo great for hair and skin. I've been trying to find the perfect facial oil so I'm excited about this one. 







From Delizioso Skincare, a Nourish &amp; Shimmer lipgloss in Cherry. I love love love this one! It's reder color in which I probably wouldn't normally pick for myself but it comes on great and colors like a more warm pink, which shimmers too. This is full sized. Did I mention is also smells really good? It lightly smells of cherry. They also have other colors which I'm looking forward to try.







This is an eye cream from Renu Derma. It comes in a cute little square jar (don't know the size). It's basically unscented and has a nice light texture which absorbs quickly. This one's supposed to be anti-aging (the 100% Pure is more for under eye circles &amp; puffiness) so I'm guessing this is also great to use on other problem areas other than just the eyes. It came in a cute poofy blue baggy with a 10$ gift card.





This is a Beeseline Original from Beeseline. It's basically a natural alternative to petroleum jelly (Vaseline). I went on their site and wow, there's alot of info about how bad petroleum is for health and skin. I didn't even think about it. I used to use it on my lips like all the time. Anyways, this is a .5 oz jar and it feels kind of like Vaseline, but more soft, less sticky and it melts into an oil on skin. It's also not greasy, which is great for a balm type of thing.





From Delizioso, a Vanilla Body Cream in .5 oz. OMG, this smells super amazing! It smells just like vanilla, and a good, sweet, but not too sweet type of vanilla! It's a thinner lotion type of texture but it's still quite moisturizing. They have it in 21 scents too, I think I'm going to try the strawberry one, one of my fave scents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





From Zatik, an active balancing creme. This one is quite light in texture and smells pretty herbal. It absorbs really quick too. It has a ton of extracts and stuff to help tone and soothe skin. This is something I'm really looking forward to trying too.







Last but not least is a Tumble Me Oat soap from temptations bath and body. It's actually pretty big (1.5 oz) and came packaged cutely. It looks JUST like an actual cake! It smells like oatmeal with something sweet and reminds me a bit of LUSH style soaps. It's also natural like the other products in this box and I can't wait to try it out. Did I mention it also has oats on the top of the soap so it's scrubby too. I think this would make an awesome gift.
I am loving this box so far. It has a ton of stuff to try and it's $20 a month, plus they're natural which is fantastic. Love that there's such a range of products, and at least 10 deluxe ones. I just can't wait to try all the stuff out more and get the next month. Their reward point system sounds very cool too.

Anyone else get The Natural Beauty Box yet? I think I got it sooner because I'm in Canada, and they are too.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Aug 11, 2012)

BeautyGal - that looks like a really great box! I've tried the 100% eye cream before and love it. That gloss and vanilla cream look great too!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 12, 2012)

Really nice variety of products!


----------



## BeautyGal (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BeautyGal - that looks like a really great box! I've tried the 100% eye cream before and love it. That gloss and vanilla cream look great too!


 I'm really glad I subcribed to it. All the products in the box seem great. I have tried a variety of 100% Pure products before and I loved most of them!



> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really nice variety of products!


 That's what I loved about this box! It had like facial products, body products, cosmetics and hair care in one box. A ton of each too! It's great that there's a minimum of 10 samples - looking forward to September from them.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok, sold! I'm getting a box for September to try it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope next month is just as good!


----------



## corvettekrista (Aug 15, 2012)

I subscribed to this one too! I love natural &amp; organic beauty products. I shiver when I think about the junk I used to use in high school. I look so much better and healthier now and really pay attention to what I eat, drink, and put on/into my body. I am very excited to try this subscription, but also a little skeptical that the first month box was somewhat of a door buster.

However, since it's not a subscription, i.e. you have to re-order the box monthly, they need to keep doing a good job to keep the subscribers rather than auto-charge and ship like all of the other services. I am so let down by birchbox quality lately that I don't mind paying more for really good products that I'll actually use.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 15, 2012)

Has anyone received there box yet? If you have what state do you live in?


----------



## cloudyskyblue (Aug 17, 2012)

I got my box yesterday (August 16) and I live in California. I got all the same samples as BeautyGal. I liked it so much I signed up for 6 months!


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 18, 2012)

I got the bag yesterday as well. It came a lot quicker than I thought. I ended up signing up for one more month and then thats it.

Surprisingly, my favorite product in there was the Beeseline Original from Beeseline. I loved that liquidy jelly texture. Super moisturizing too. It felt great on my lips.

I also put a little bit on my puppy's nose(adnormally dry nose; doctor said she's perfectly healthy, but don't know why her nose is so dry) and it helped softened it.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 18, 2012)

I subscribed for September.  I like that it's month to month.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just got an email saying the next box should arrive mid=September.



> Thank you for signing up for The Natural Beauty Box! Your September box will ship later in August and will arrive mid-September. Some of the items you will receive in the September box will come from Shea Terra, Petal Organics, Dr. Emerald Skincare, Kitty Kosmetics and more great natural brands!


 I've liked everything from Shea Terra I've tried.  The other brands are new to me so looking forward to discovering some new favorites.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone yea I'm still waiting on my box to come and I was wondering who received there's. I live in Virginia so hopefully it will come in Monday or Tuesday. Also I went ahead and signed up for the September box. I'll probably give in a get 6 months.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 28, 2012)

I was told I was going to receive a bag. Did anyone not get theirs yet?


----------



## kalmekrzy (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm still waiting. I would've completely forgotten had I not seen this thread. Although I need to go back and check cause I may have signed up too late for this months. yep just checked. I've paid for September's bag.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 30, 2012)

I finally got my box last night and I love it!!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box last night and I love it!!!


Is this the first bag they sent out?


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is this the first bag they sent out?


 The first bag was a demo bag for bloggers, but this is the first bag for everyone.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The first bag was a demo bag for bloggers, but this is the first bag for everyone.


 Thanks.  I think I'm getting the second bag (for everyone) then.


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 2, 2012)

I got an email that the September box shipped. My guess is that I'll get it between the dates of 15th-20th.


----------



## BeautyGal (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got an email that the September box shipped. My guess is that I'll get it between the dates of 15th-20th.


 I got the email too. Excited to see what's going to be in this one!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the email too. Excited to see what's going to be in this one!


Me too!  Their emails and videos are so enthusiastic, I get caught up in it




.


----------



## BeautyGal (Sep 10, 2012)

They're actually having a free shipping offer (all orders over $25) on their store (thenaturalbeautystore.com) which is great because being located in Canada, I find that it's SO much more costly to ship to and from Canada (The Natural Beauty Store and Box are in Canada too). Like a company I like that's all natural, 100% Pure, charges $26 to ship to Canada while only $5 to the US  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AsianRose (Sep 10, 2012)

Very glad I found this thread, this box is definantly something I'm going to keep an eye on.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone receive their Sept. bag yet?


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on this. Just purchased and will see how it is in mid- Oct. Psyched because I love the idea of natural products.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Sep 16, 2012)

> Me too!Â  Their emails and videos are so enthusiastic, I get caught up in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


 I have a hard time watching the videos. They interrupt each other or talk over one another. They really need to practice speaking together and decide prior to making a video who is going to talk about what. They end up each repeating what the other has said. At first I thought they were twins and just ended each others sentences like twins do. But then I read that they were 14 &amp; 18. Ive watched a bunch of their videos on all kinds of topics and they are like that in every video. It makes it difficult to follow what someone is saying when the other starts talking over the other and cuts them off. I hope they get better.


----------



## mellee (Sep 16, 2012)

Speaking of their videos, they've now posted one unboxing the entire September box.  SPOILER ALERT: If you have one coming and don't wanna know, DON"T WATCH!!!  (And yeah - they talk over each other.  I'm beginning to find it part of their charm.  =)  )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WROm38ta1NE


----------



## PaulaG (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a hard time watching the videos. They interrupt each other or talk over one another. They really need to practice speaking together and decide prior to making a video who is going to talk about what. They end up each repeating what the other has said. At first I thought they were twins and just ended each others sentences like twins do. But then I read that they were 14 &amp; 18. Ive watched a bunch of their videos on all kinds of topics and they are like that in every video. It makes it difficult to follow what someone is saying when the other starts talking over the other and cuts them off. I hope they get better.


Wow I thought they were young but not that young.  I was thinking both were college age.  Aren't they supposed to be the owners?


----------



## kalmekrzy (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow I thought they were young but not that young.  I was thinking both were college age.  Aren't they supposed to be the owners?


 Maybe their faily owns the company.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe their faily owns the company.


Yes, I'm thinking it's a family run business.


----------



## AsianGirl (Sep 18, 2012)

So.... no one's received the September Box yet, right?

If you have, please post a pic! 

I've only gotten this email from 02Sep saying my box will arrive before the end of the month.... xD


----------



## mellee (Sep 18, 2012)

Haven't gotten mine, and haven't even seen any unboxing videos hitting Youtube yet.  =(  (Edit 'cause I didn't mean Yahoo at all.  That'd just be silly.)


----------



## PaulaG (Sep 19, 2012)

There is an interesting comment on the September Spoiler video the girls did:

"The company producing the Natural Beauty Box owns Delizio natural skin care company in Canada. I was told this in an email from their company inï»¿ an email when I asked about Delizio samples being in future boxes."

If you listen to the first part of the video, they talk about how they sent the Delizio coupons out to Green Grab Bag this month, so Natural Beauty Box is only one part of their business model.


----------



## SubJunkie (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is an interesting comment on the September Spoiler video the girls did:
> 
> ...


 I think their company owns delizio skin care. Like the Gap owns Banana Republic and Old Navy.


----------



## mellee (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm sad the boxes are taking this long!  Guess next month when I get the shipping notice, I'll know it's still several weeks away and won't be watching the mail anxiously every day.  Wonder if orders are the same way - I ordered some items with the free shipping.


----------



## BeautyGal (Sep 21, 2012)

I actually got my box the day before yesterday. There's 13 samples, I love some of the stuff in there! I'll post some pictures of the products I got in it soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd love to see them. I'm anxiously awaiting mine. Do you mind saying what state you're in?


----------



## mellee (Sep 21, 2012)

OOOOooooOOOOO!  That's heartening!  =)  I watched the unboxing video the company posted, and I'm so excited for just about everything!  What scent of the shea butter whip did you get, and did you get the light-orange in the shadow?  I actually already have that color (bought it a few months ago after I saw it in an unboxing video of another company's box), so I'm hoping mine has a different one!


----------



## mellee (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm apparently guessing wrong how to do the spoiler block (thought you just changed the font to white) because it shows the editted words when you hover over my post on the New Posts page...


----------



## BeautyGal (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm actually located in Canada so that might be why I got mine earlier than you guys. Good thinking with the white text Mellee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if it shows up in the New Post page.... I'll just put it in the spoiler thing.

I got the Shea Terra Creme in Rooibos &amp; Berries, and it doesn't smell much out of the jar, but it smells great on skin! Just like fresh berries with a hint of tea. As for the eyeshadow from from the All Natural Face, I got it in a shimmery silver color along with a dark red/burgundy shade blush and an applicator. I also got the Ferro Cosmetics blush in a nice pink color which I can't wait to try out. For cosmetics, there's also a primer in there, I've been using a primer that's not all natural so I can't wait to try it out! It has tons of great stuff in it and I'm going to post about everything soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Sep 21, 2012)

Holy cow - you're in Canada and it still took several weeks to get to you?!  I got my shipping email on the 2nd and guessed it was because I'm in the US that it took so long!

I am SO hoping for the ginger pumpkin scent - and I'd be very happy with silver!


----------



## mellee (Sep 22, 2012)

Unboxing videos start!


----------



## productjunkie14 (Sep 22, 2012)

Very excited for my box to arrive. Does anyone know the cutoff for the oct bag? I thought it was the 26 but according to the website i it says the next one is November !


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 22, 2012)

They posted something about the oct boxes being 90% sold out a few days ago. I paid today and got a receipt for the Nov box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Sep 22, 2012)

They just posted on FB 10 hours ago "October is now full, once again on the 22nd! Make sure to subscribe for November's box before the 26th of October, if it doesn't fill up earlier!"http://www.thenaturalbeautybox.com/Index.html

I've already paid for two months, plus two orders.  I really oughta wait until I at least get _one thing _from them before ordering any more, eh?!


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, I agree. I just ordered the November box, can't believe I'm ordering that in mid-september, but I love natural products. Hopefully I'll LIKE or LOVE the box but ideally it would be nice to get a box to see if the products are as good as I hope.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 23, 2012)

I didn't order October's because I wanted to see how September's box was first.


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 24, 2012)

Got my box today, super happy with it. Thank goodness next month is sold out, I told myself this was going to be my last one lol


----------



## mellee (Sep 24, 2012)

Are you comfortable saying where you are, Dalisay?  Trying to guess when mine will FINALLY get here!!!


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm literally in the middle of our country lol nebraska.


----------



## mellee (Sep 24, 2012)

=(  I'm in PA.  Sounds like it'll still be a bit of a wait, eh?


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 24, 2012)

I got my box today and I'm in Oregon. Overall I was happy. I wish there weren't so many products with witch hazel in them, but I'm sure it's just a problem for my sensitive nose. The peach ice shimmer is very pretty and the bath tea smells amazing!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm in Oregon also and mine arrived today.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Sep 25, 2012)

Just got mine. In ny


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 25, 2012)

Got mine in Indiana.


----------



## Merryone (Sep 25, 2012)

I received my box today, and I really am pleased with the contents.  I know someone wasn't happy because they looked like "homemade" products, but isn't that how many companies started?  Oh, and I finally received a Shea Terra product.  3 months with Beauty Army couldn't even score me that!  For the price, considering the shipping and deluxe sample sizes of the products, its not too bad.


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 25, 2012)

I got mine yesterday. I've had a chance to try a few of the items.

The All Natural Face Eyelid primer: I loved the way the eyelid primer went on but three hours into my day I have product creases. 






Dr. Emerald's Hand Sanitizer: I am disappointed with the hand sanitizer, it just doesn't have a good dispensing system.

Natural Luxury Rejuvenating &amp; Nourishing Under Eye Serum: I am IN LOVE with the under eye serum. OMG-----&gt; I worked 19 hours yesterday, came home, washed my face, applied the eye serum quite liberrally and woke up looking so refreshed. I don't care for the strong rose scent however. 

Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter Creme: I'm probably the only person here who doesn't like this. I LOVE the scent, but it kind of just sits on my skin. -- I much prefer Tree Hut.

Dr. Emerald Hair Restoration Spray: Great, used it this morning! I didn't wash my hair this morning (due to maybe 4 hours of sleep after a 19 hour day) but I sprayed this and combed. It looked fantastic. 

Ferro Cosmetics Blush: Great color for all skin tones imo. I love it. A little tiny amount goes a long way.

Temptations Bath N Body Lime in da Coconut Body Spritz: Love natural fragrances. I would like to try the rest of what this company offers. They have a 7 sample pack I might buy. 

Dr. Emerald Natural Anti-microbial hand soap: I used this yesterday in the kitchen. I like it, I like bar soaps, maybe I'm just nostalgic, but I have this set out on my kitchen windowsill in a small dish and plan to use it all up. 

Kitty Kosmetics red raspberries heart soap - I love the scent but haven't yet tried it. I think this makes a cute gift and I would definitely use this. 

I have yet to try the rest but will try to remember to give my impressions as I go.


----------



## cloudyskyblue (Sep 25, 2012)

Yay! Got mine too (in California). Thanks so much for the reviews corvettecrista! I am loving the Shea Terra (OK, mostly for the smell!) I also have never been able to get them through Beauty Army, Merryone. I ended up purchasing the sample size of the Banana body butter from the Shea Terra website. By the way, Shea Terra seems to always has a coupon for 30% off if you order through their website. They post codes on Facebook or e-mail you if you subscribe to the newsletter.


----------



## mellee (Sep 25, 2012)

Mine came in PA today, too!  The email they'd sent saying it shipped was from the 2nd, but the shipping list is dated Sept 17th.  Well, at least now I know when to expect it next month.

I got the Gingered Pumpkin in the Shea Terra and it's really a light scent.  I'm LOVING the Lime in the Coconut body spray!  MMMmmmmMMMmm!

Really pleased with this box.  I got in an order for October, and will make sure not to miss any!  I'm asking hubby for 6 months for Christmas.  =)


----------



## mellee (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok - I'm dense, apparently.  The mask.  You mix it with something and I assume smack some on your face.  How long do you leave it on?  I'm not seeing where it says?

They also don't seem to have some of these items on the site yet, and the Beeseline code is coming up as invalid or expired.  (I emailed them.)  They have free shipping on items that were in the bag, but I wonder if that includes the Beeseline?


----------



## mellee (Sep 25, 2012)

Somebody please make me stop putting on more and more of this shea butter...


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 25, 2012)

1. I would leave it on 10-15 minutes, or until it dries, and then wash it off either with just water or using a washcloth. That's usually how clay masks work, anyway. I am going to try it out with Greek yoghurt and also with Rosewater. 2. Why would you want to stop putting it on?! It makes your skin soft and smells sooooo gooooood!!!


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok - I'm dense, apparently.  The mask.  You mix it with something and I assume smack some on your face.  How long do you leave it on?  I'm not seeing where it says?
> 
> They also don't seem to have some of these items on the site yet, and the Beeseline code is coming up as invalid or expired.  (I emailed them.)  They have free shipping on items that were in the bag, but I wonder if that includes the Beeseline?


 I always mix my clay masks with apple cider vinegar. Just mix enough to make a fluffy paste, avoid eye area and let dry, then wash off with warm or cool water. I find that works better than anything else and it's what's recommended with Aztec Secret which is similar to this mask in consistency. I tried the mask tonight, I liked it, probably a bit better than straight aztec secret. It did feel like the ahava mask with a bit of stinging, but I really doubt I will have any side effects other than clean pores. I left mine on for around ten min, but I live in a humid climate so if you live in AZ or CO you might be able to do half the time.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always mix my clay masks with apple cider vinegar. Just mix enough to make a fluffy paste, avoid eye area and let dry, then wash off with warm or cool water. I find that works better than anything else and it's what's recommended with Aztec Secret which is similar to this mask in consistency. I tried the mask tonight, I liked it, probably a bit better than straight aztec secret. It did feel like the ahava mask with a bit of stinging, but I really doubt I will have any side effects other than clean pores. I left mine on for around ten min, but I live in a humid climate so if you live in AZ or CO you might be able to do half the time.


 I am going to try out the apple cider vinegar. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always mix my clay masks with apple cider vinegar. Just mix enough to make a fluffy paste, avoid eye area and let dry, then wash off with warm or cool water. I find that works better than anything else and it's what's recommended with Aztec Secret which is similar to this mask in consistency. I tried the mask tonight, I liked it, probably a bit better than straight aztec secret. It did feel like the ahava mask with a bit of stinging, but I really doubt I will have any side effects other than clean pores. I left mine on for around ten min, but I live in a humid climate so if you live in AZ or CO you might be able to do half the time.


 How did I never think of doing this? I'm going to try it tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Margo Julianna (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and I'm in Oregon. Overall I was happy. I wish there weren't so many products with witch hazel in them, but I'm sure it's just a problem for my sensitive nose. The peach ice shimmer is very pretty and the bath tea smells amazing!


 I'm wondering if witch hazel is bothering me as well. After opening the box and blogging about the products, my nose started getting really itchy. Now I have a terrible pounding headache. I separated the items with witch hazel and put them in a ziplock bag - I don't think I'm going to be able to use them.


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if witch hazel is bothering me as well. After opening the box and blogging about the products, my nose started getting really itchy. Now I have a terrible pounding headache. I separated the items with witch hazel and put them in a ziplock bag - I don't think I'm going to be able to use them.


 That's what I had to do as well. I was so looking forward to the eye roller, but opening it, the smell was too much. Oh well, there's a box for everyone I guess. I still feel it was completely worth the $20.


----------



## mellee (Sep 26, 2012)

One thing I dislike - you get points for reviewing each item in the box.  A bunch of the items aren't even on the site when you get your box (which is also annoying since you only have a certain amount of time for the discount), and when you try to review those that are, they hold your review for approval.  Apparently you don't get your points until they approve, either.  But just a note - don't put any stock in the number of positive reviews, because I'm guessing any negative ones just don't get posted.  Do you still get points for reviewing if you say you didn't like the product?  Your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 26, 2012)

Is anyone else still waiting for their box?  I remember getting a message saying my box would arrive sometime in September, but there was not a tracking #.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 28, 2012)

I got my box yesterday, yeah!  Nice selection of products, I thought.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 1, 2012)

I've got pictures up on my blog of September's box if anyone is interested.  The only item I wasn't excited about was the eye primer from The All Natural Face,which I had purchased a while back and creases terribly on me.


----------



## corvettekrista (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only item I wasn't excited about was the eye primer from The All Natural Face,which I had purchased a while back and creases terribly on me.


 Same problem here.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 3, 2012)

I used the Watermelon and CoQ10 clay mask last night.  I mixed it with Greek yogurt, which made for a thick and creamy mask that was very cooling on.  As it dried it was almost uncomfortable, probably the most intense clay mask I've used to date.  Not sure if that was because of the yogurt or what, but it was interesting.  I can only hope it was sucking those impurities out!


----------



## lightuponlight (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi friends,

Hope y'all are well! Is anyone still waiting for their September box?  I'm from Texas and loved my August box.  I paid for a year in advance and still have not received my September box (today is 10/6).  I've sent 2 email messages, contacted them through a form on their website, FBed them a private message, and even left a phone message in Canada all this week but haven't heard from anyone yet.  I am so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> as I was really looking forward to this.  I just wonder if the mail is delayed or if it wasn't sent out at all...everyone else seems to have gotten theirs by the end of September.  Anyhow I'm just hoping I will get it soon or at least get a hold of someone...thanks y'all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 6, 2012)

I wish they sent out tracking #[s so you'd at least know it had been sent.  Hope they respond soon.


----------



## mellee (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah, agree about wanting a tracking #.  They aren't any better with product orders.  I emailed them twice to find out about my two orders, placed 9/13 and 9/19, because the site just said "processed" since I placed them and never indicated if they had shipped or not.  They replied last Friday that both were on the way.  Got the one of the 13th a few days later (I think 10/1), and am still waiting for the other.  I never got points for my reviews of bag items, many of the products that come in the bags aren't even added to the store until quite a bit later, and the coupon codes usually aren't enabled until you ask about it.  For the last few days their online store has been "temporarily closed for updates".  Maybe it's just a new-box-suddenly-way-more-business-need-a-chance-to-catch-up type thing.  Certainly hope so, because I've paid for Oct and Nov, and planned to ask for 6-months from hubby for Christmas.  I love trying the products!  But don't like ordering from them.


----------



## mellee (Oct 7, 2012)

The store reopened today, and they just posted on their Facebook a few ago that they're working on the shipping times, so things will come more quickly.  Sounds like the few frustrating things about ordering from them are being addressed and, hopefully, corrected/improved.  "October boxes are coming soon."  YaY!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The store reopened today, and they just posted on their Facebook a few ago that they're working on the shipping times, so things will come more quickly.  Sounds like the few frustrating things about ordering from them are being addressed and, hopefully, corrected/improved.  "October boxes are coming soon."  YaY!


 That's good news!  I didn't get an October box, so I'll be living vicariously through those that did. Post pictures if you can.

I did order a November box.


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 21, 2012)

Does anyone know when the October box ship?


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know when the October box ship?


Well, their FB page claimed on the 10th they were shipping them off, but I don't know if I believe it - I've had serious shipping issues with actually ordering from them.  Last month we got an email saying they shipped on the 2nd, but when I received it there was a paper inside saying it shipped the 17th.  I received mine in PA on the 24th.  *Shrug*  So your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh - and now I see someone asked on Friday when they'd get the box, and they were told they shipped out "this week".  Which would put it 15-19 rather than 10th, as they had said before.


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 22, 2012)

> Oh - and now I see someone asked on Friday when they'd get the box, and they were told they shipped out "this week".Â  Which would put it 15-19 rather than 10th, as they had said before.


 Thanks! They don't send a shipping notification to aware us? That seems a bit inconvenient... IMO. I'm on the east coast too, so I'll use your time schedule as a reference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juraseka (Oct 22, 2012)

I actually had a big problem with Natural Beauty Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I signed up almost a month ago, so excited to be getting into the beauty sub thing, but honestly I got in over my head. And when I realized (which silly me I don't think I even read anything....) I wouldn't be getting a box until NOVEMBER, I emailed asking politely to cancel my order. I emailed them about 3 times over the next week with no response (and I found multiple email addresses and tried all of them). Finally I went to paypal and opened a case =/ Still no reponse! I finally had to escalate my claim to a dispute and got my money returned, but I never heard ONE WORD from NBB. I don't know if it was just bad luck or what, and I know I shouldn't have bought the box if I didn't really want it, but this lack of ANY customer service really turned me off. Just wanted to share my experience....


----------



## fayeX (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh why didn't I see this post earlier! This is just the right box for me- a natural products junkie.

But I still wish they had a small version of boxes- $10 for 5-7 samples. It's less risky to spend $10 than $20.


----------



## mellee (Oct 22, 2012)

I LOVE their sample box (and got my shipping notice today!) but also had a problem that they didn't reply to multiple emails, and that was when I made a full-size full-price order. 

When you order from their site, they don't give any indication when/if it ships.  I placed an order and about two weeks later, when I hadn't received it, I emailed asking if it had shipped.  After two email tries they replied that it had gone out, but gave me no details.  A few _more _weeks later, I sent three more emails asking what date it had shipped as I'd not received it yet, but got no reply.  So Friday I emailed _again_ saying if there was a mistake and it hadn't shipped, cancel my order and refund me.  If it shipped, trace it and if it was lost, cancel my order and refund me.  Otherwise, give me the date it shipped.  Since they'd been ignoring my emails, if I didn't hear from them shortly, I'd start a Paypal claim.  And by the way, I didn't get my points from reviews for the bag items, either.  Someone else mentioned on their Facebook that they'd not gotten points, and I said "me, too!" and our comments were ignored. 

I got a reply Saturday saying sorry about the points and the failures to reply, the points would be up soon, here's a 20% discount to buy more stuff, and "email if I can help you with anything else!"  I replied to the email 10 minutes after I received it, saying thanks for the discount, but she hadn't answered my main question about my order. 

24 hours later, having once again received no reply, I was pretty ticked and emailed - this was a Sunday - saying thanks for the offer of a discount but I had no intention of spending any more money with them, seeing as they already had my money and I couldn't get my order or even a straight answer about when it had shipped.  I restated that if it hadn't shipped or was lost, cancel and refund, and that if I didn't hear back by Tues I would file a claim with Paypal.  Got an email a few hours later from the partner, saying so sorry, they couldn't trace since it had gone ground, and they would ship it again Monday overnight.  Although I'd been _very _clear that I didn't want it shipped if it wasn't on the way, I decided to give them the chance to ship overnight Monday and just responded that was fine. 

Tuesday morning I emailed, saying I wanted to check that it had gone out as promised on Monday.  12-hours later, the partner responded sorry, but since it was international it couldn't go overnight, but I should have it by the end of the week.  (OMG!  _Seriously_?!?!  She didn't think good customer service would entail letting an already upset customer know the plan changed?)  She included a tracking number, but didn't tell me what shipping co.  I looked up Canadian mail and the number she'd given wasn't one of their numbers, so I emailed back asking what company it shipped by and please give me a URL to track it.  She replied right away oops!  She'd left out a group of numbers from the tracking - here's the right one.  When I checked it, she never shipped the dang thing until _Tuesday_, and they projected 4-10 days (so even her promise by the end of the week was crap.  And I don't believe for a moment she didn't send a bogus tracking number on purpose, hoping I wouldn't check it). 

*DeepCleansingBreath*  So my package finally got here Saturday (over a month after I ordered) and she sent some good samples (a 1 oz Shea Terra and a .5 Vanilline, and a few other things).  And in case you're wondering, the item I ordered wasn't one I'd gotten to try first, and I don't like it.  (Not really relevant, but insult to injury.  Although maybe my mind was already poisoned against it and I wasn't likely to be happy.)

I love their sample bag and will keep getting it, but I don't plan to ever order from their store again.  If it's made by another manufacturer and I love it and want to buy it, I'll go right to the company or find another provider - as I've now done with Shea Terra and 100% Pure. If they make it and I love it, I'll do without or find a substitute.  I love their Beeseline (except that they apparently use natural ink in their purple label and it bleeds all over you like crazy), but I found a recipe to make it myself.  So_there_Take_that!_

*Sigh*  Thanks for letting me vent...!


----------



## mellee (Oct 22, 2012)

And just to clarify, I don't normally expect a reply from a company within 24 hours on the weekend.  But if you've ignored quite a few of my emails for weeks, and then you finally reply to one but answer a side point, ignoring my main question as if I never asked it, and I reply 10 minutes later, after 24 hours I assume you're ignoring me again!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 22, 2012)

mellee, I cannot believe you are keeping this sub!


----------



## mellee (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mellee, I cannot believe you are keeping this sub!


It's not a sub - month by month you decide if you're ordering their box, and pay through Paypal for the one month.  I've already paid for October and November.


----------



## Doris Allen (Oct 23, 2012)

I want next month to be great!!!


----------



## mellee (Oct 25, 2012)

Got the October bag and I'm non-plussed.  (Got a GIANT St. John's Wort Oil, but I don't think it's good for much!)  AND they've now cut the value of their reward points in half.  I've already paid for November, so I'll be getting that, but after that I think I'm done with this company.

Has anyone tried the Green Grab Bag?  Are they any good?


----------



## BeautyGal (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the October bag and I'm non-plussed.  (Got a GIANT St. John's Wort Oil, but I don't think it's good for much!)  AND they've now cut the value of their reward points in half.  I've already paid for November, so I'll be getting that, but after that I think I'm done with this company.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Green Grab Bag?  Are they any good?


 Hmm...I think you are asking for a little too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually LOVE TNBB and I ordered from them a few times and the service was great. I got the items and loved them and do appreciate that they are all natural and truly an honest supplier of natural companies. I used to be subscribed to Birch Box and all their products aren't natural and you get barely any!

I am subscribed to the Green Grab Bag but since I've found TNBB I am sticking to it. They have way more samples...I am still subscribed to Green Grab Bag (which usually has 6 samples, some foil, but I still love the natural factor of GGB) but TNBB does source so many great new brands and so much natural deluxe samples every month so far that I cannot wait for more.

About the St. Johns Wort oil? Do a little research before saying it's useless! I believe it should be up on their site soon, they usually get the items up shortly, but St. Johns Wort oil is a natural miracle.

Oil of St. John's wort, applied to the skin, was a folk remedy for skin injuries, nerve pain, burns. Although the oil is sold in some herbal stores, creams are also available. Some are standardized to hypericin or hyperforin, which are thought to have anti-inflammatory and antibacterial effects. St. John's wort also contains tannins, naturally occurring compounds thought to relieve skin irritations, such as those resulting from minor cuts.

This oils is amazing as a facial oil and is actually great on hair and feet as well. I also got the Macademia oil from Beauty Army, and this is just as great.

P.S. It's not particularly huge hehe...It's the same size as the Burst items I got in the box and the Lavender Cleanser. So 1 oz. It does appear tall, but it's a good 1 oz.

And was the Burst not Amazing? What a debut and cool concept. I am getting that. To come to the point, I would appreciate if you would be a little more focused on positive aspects rather than the negative. Life is only once, so don't be a sour grape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes, I did get the October box and will be posting pictures soon on my new blog. The reward points, well, what can we do? Either way I guess they have LOTS of ways to gain points.


----------



## SubJunkie (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm...I think you are asking for a little too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually LOVE TNBB and I ordered from them a few times and the service was great. I got the items and loved them and do appreciate that they are all natural and truly an honest supplier of natural companies. I used to be subscribed to Birch Box and all their products aren't natural and you get barely any!
> ...


 I think everyone has the right to their own opinion and if you no longer like the bag you should be able to say why. I don't think it's being negative it's being honest. Just as you can say why you like the box and why you think it's worth the amount you pay.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 25, 2012)

Beautygal,

That is what this forum is for- offering honest opinions and evaluations. It is not up to other members to tell people what to do or to think about the boxes or companies. I would appreciate it if you didn't try to  reign in others' evaluations of something because you choose to look at things differently. A difference of opinion is one thing, but basically telling someone off for disliking her box is not the same as having a differing opinion.


----------



## mellee (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm...I think you are asking for a little too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually LOVE TNBB and I ordered from them a few times and the service was great. I got the items and loved them and do appreciate that they are all natural and truly an honest supplier of natural companies. I used to be subscribed to Birch Box and all their products aren't natural and you get barely any!
> ...


 I'm glad you've had good experiences with this company, but if you've read my earlier post, I haven't.  (And I think we would both agree it would be rather ridiculous to expect me to give a positive review of a company because _you_ had a good experience with them, despite the fact that I haven't.)   Due to the bad customer service I received, I had decided that I will not order from the store again, but that I would keep an open mind about the bag and judge it separately on its own merits.  When I received the October bag, though, I wasn't impressed by it.

Your assumption that I did no research on the St. John's was unfounded.  On the bag's information sheet, all it says is "Use raw oil as you would a facial, hair, bath or body oil".  Despite what you say about it being amazing for face and great on hair, this is not what I found when I did do research.  It's not primarily a beauty oil, but a medicinal.  One source lists it as great for incontinence, dysentery, worms, diarrhea, sciatica, arthritis, fibromyalgia, pain and muscle aches.  I sometimes have pain and muscle aches, but thank heavens none of the others.  You can't just replace any oil with any other, as their info suggested.  There are some specifically useful for beauty, such as argon and coconut, and I see no reason to swap them out with something else not primarily for beauty just because they're both oils.  So, for me, it's not good for much.  And it _is_ a giant vial.  I'm used to oil samples coming in the tiny little perfume-sized vials, that are about an inch long and 1/16" across.  This thing was about as long as my hand and as big 'round as a quarter.  Whether you consider that huge or not is up to you.  I do.

The Burst was very nice.  However, since I have decided I will not order from their store again, I looked on the web to see if I could get more easily elsewhere, were I to like it.  Based on the site I found, I believe the Natural Beauty people make Burst themselves, as with Deliciozo and Beeseline.  (And I think possibly the oil, too.)  While I have no problem with a company putting their own items in a sample bag as a rule, in this case it was a negative to me since I won't order from them.  Further, this bag had no color (cosmetic) items included, and that's always a bummer for me.

My biggest problem with changing the reward points isn't that they changed it, but in how they did it.  First, they promised in the last bag you would get 50 cents for each review.  Now they're saying 25.  They should double the number of points you have on the site from before the change, but it doesn't look like they did.  In fact, they didn't give me my points for things I reviewed a couple weeks ago at all yet.  I guess you could say this doesn't really affect me, since I don't plan to order from the store again anyway, but I still thought that was worth pointing out in a form about our opinions on the service.

So I respect your right to be positive on them, but sorry, I was disappointed.


----------



## mellee (Oct 25, 2012)

I have to make one more point about your statement "About the St. Johns Wort oil? Do a little research before saying it's useless! I believe it should be up on their site soon, they usually get the items up shortly, but St. Johns Wort oil is a natural miracle."  Their bag comes so late in the month.  And they don't do like Birchbox does, and put new items in a "NEW!" area so they'd be spoiling the surprise.  Why in the world can't they manage to get the items on the site before we get the bags?!  Especially considering they give us such vague product info as "Use raw oil as you would a facial, hair, bath or body oil".  When I did do the research to find out what I could use it for, their site was the first place I went, hoping they could help me feel like I got something exciting in this vial.  But nope - not there.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats, Mellee. You handled that diatribe with much more grace than it deserved.


----------



## BeautyGal (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats, Mellee. You handled that diatribe with much more grace than it deserved.


 I honestly didn't think that I was starting a "diatribe" against anyone. I was just saying my own true opinion. I personally think that they have a great box because they put great value into their boxes, lots of samples (much more and larger samples than other boxes, and natural too, which is a plus for me) for a good price, and I've had good experience with their customer service. I've ordered a few times and have before contacted them after not getting some points, and they added them to my account quickly. Not trying to insult anyone or anything, just saying my thoughts.


----------



## mellee (Oct 25, 2012)

=)  Thanks. 

And despite all my yammering, I'm giving them ONE MORE SHOT with an order from the shop.  (I know.)  Like I said, when I _finally_ got that package from them, they added some samples.  One was the teeny-size Vanilline.  This stuff smells like birthday cake icing.  _Just_ like it, _really _strong.  It is truly amazing.  And my Mum said tonight vanilla's one of her fave scents.  So, since they offered me the discount because I was unsatisfied with all the ignored contacts, and since I had review points, I decided to get my Mum one of the large size of these and know if it takes them a month to get to me, I'll still have plenty of time to Christmas.  (Yeah - I know.  A Vaseline-alternative is an odd Christmas present.  It smells _that good_.  And while I know the ingredients and how to make my own, I don't know where to get this _SCENT!!!_) Plus they now have reasonable shipping rates available (this is new.  It used to be around $10some min, but this was $5something).

I will let you know how it goes.  If they don't send my package, it's around $12 I'm out. 

But I'll be sad and witchy.  Again.

Edit to add - I hate that I ordered from them again, because I was so frustrated with the last order, and disappointed with the box this month.  But I sooooo wanna like them and feel comfortable when they have my money already and I don't have my stuff yet, because they really really do have some really great, unique things!


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm interested in natural/organic skincare products, so I like the concept behind 'Natural Beauty Box'.  However, I think I'll wait to subscribe (hopefully they will become more stable with shipping, website, etc).


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 26, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

=)  Thanks. 

And despite all my yammering, I'm giving them ONE MORE SHOT with an order from the shop.  (I know.)  Like I said, when I _finally_ got that package from them, they added some samples.  One was the teeny-size Vanilline.  This stuff smells like birthday cake icing.  _Just_ like it, _really _strong.  It is truly amazing.  And my Mum said tonight vanilla's one of her fave scents.  So, since they offered me the discount because I was unsatisfied with all the ignored contacts, and since I had review points, I decided to get my Mum one of the large size of these and know if it takes them a month to get to me, I'll still have plenty of time to Christmas.  (Yeah - I know.  A Vaseline-alternative is an odd Christmas present.  It smells _that good_.  And while I know the ingredients and how to make my own, I don't know where to get this _SCENT!!!_) Plus they now have reasonable shipping rates available (this is new.  It used to be around $10some min, but this was $5something).

I will let you know how it goes.  If they don't send my package, it's around $12 I'm out. 

But I'll be sad and witchy.  Again.

Edit to add - I hate that I ordered from them again, because I was so frustrated with the last order, and disappointed with the box this month.  But I sooooo wanna like them and feel comfortable when they have my money already and I don't have my stuff yet, because they really really do have some really great, unique things!


as long as you eventually receive it.. even after a few long grueling weeks, that's whats important! because then you know they aren't criminals lol plus, I think they're in canada and we all know the postal service sucks generally! I've never ordered from them but I have signed up for the sub service. This month will be my first.. if it ever comes (I'm already feeling the waiting agitation!!) On a side not, don't ever be duped your $, if you paid for it, you BETTER receive it! File complaints and stop the charge! And shady customer service is always NO bueno. They'll lose customers that way.


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 26, 2012)

anybody got pics of the current box? I would love to see what you guys got :]


----------



## mellee (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anybody got pics of the current box? I would love to see what you guys got :]


 They just posted a video.  I've not watched it yet - sometimes it makes you more excited about the products when you hear about them, so maybe I will be then.  But last month was a much better variety of products and brands.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM6R4eI0Xpk&amp;feature=em-uploademail-new



> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> as long as you eventually receive it.. even after a few long grueling weeks, that's whats important! because then you know they aren't criminals lol plus, I think they're in canada and we all know the postal service sucks generally! I've never ordered from them but I have signed up for the sub service. This month will be my first.. if it ever comes (I'm already feeling the waiting agitation!!) On a side not, don't ever be duped your $, if you paid for it, you BETTER receive it! File complaints and stop the charge! And shady customer service is always NO bueno. They'll lose customers that way.


Edited to remove my little ramble because rereading your message shows you saw my earlier post, so no reason to rehash!  =)

They really do make some nice products that you can't get elsewhere, so really I hope this next order won't have any problems.  I'll post back to let y'all know, good or bad.  But even if it goes perfect and decide that this was a one-time snafu and I'll continue more orders, I'm sure I'll be keeping then far smaller and occasional than I would have otherwise, and I'll be sure the total number of shipments they owe me stays small rather than the four outstanding this last time!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm still liking The Natural Beauty Box, mainly because of the number of samples, their size, and being introduced to new brands.  I didn't order October's box but did get November's, which sounds like does have some cosmetics in it. 

As an aside, if you want a more cosmetics oriented box with natural products, The All Natural Face has decided to offer their own monthly subscription.  It will only contain their own products, however, but it is month to month as opposed to recurring.  Personally, I'd just order their sampler, as you get a ridiculous amount of product for a reasonable price.  I can't imagine the monthly boxes will top that.


----------



## mellee (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still liking The Natural Beauty Box, mainly because of the number of samples, their size, and being introduced to new brands.  I didn't order October's box but did get November's, which sounds like does have some cosmetics in it.
> 
> As an aside, if you want a more cosmetics oriented box with natural products, The All Natural Face has decided to offer their own monthly subscription.  It will only contain their own products, however, but it is month to month as opposed to recurring.  Personally, I'd just order their sampler, as you get a ridiculous amount of product for a reasonable price.  I can't imagine the monthly boxes will top that.


This is good info - thanks!  I do love The All Natural Face.  I've ordered from them several times in the past, and product is fab, prices are great, shipping price is wonderfully low and time is really fast!  So I may consider that.  But it's not that I was really looking for an all-cosmetics box.  Last month, NBB gave a blush and an eye shadow.  The fact that they were in there with the skin stuff really made it seem like a much greater variety of products.  The very first box had a lipstick that I'm SOOOOOO sad I missed trying!  And it's not like I even need more color makeup items, but having one in any box instantly elevates the box in my mind.

The lip jam in this box, as they said in the video, is really gooey and sweet, and makes you want to lick it off.  It's super-delicious - but yeah, very gooey.  And if it were more winter, I would get my lips veryvery chapped from licking it off, before it got much chance to moisturize them.  The salve they pointed out was in the same tin is pretty hard.  I'm not quite sure how to use it - I guess you keep rubbing it until some liquifies?  There was the same thing with the facial primer from last month, which was too hard for me to use, but also with the Mox lip gloss in this month's Birchbox.  Since this seems to be with so many products, I'm starting to think this is just a me-texture-preference thing rather than a reflection of the quality of the products.

I'll probably give the St. John's Wort oil to a neighbor who has arthritis.  Maybe it'll help her.  Probably some day, someone'll start telling me about how they've changed their whole life with St. John's Wort oil, and I'll think, "CRAP!  And I had a nice really big vial of it in my hands, and wasn't excited!  I'm so _stupid!!!_"  But yeah.  One thing I will say very positive about this - in addition to the sample size - is that it's in plastic.  Most of the little teensy-tiny oil sample vials are glass, and they're very hard to open the little stopper, and I'm using it in the bathroom and it's slippery (because hey!  It's oil!) and I'm afraid I'll shatter it in the sink or worse yet on the floor.

The Burst island butter thing is really really nice.  Very whipped and soft.  I got Blueberry Vanilla, and it's super delicious - I think I used half of it at my desk over the last two days, just to keep smelling it.  I was like that with the little Vanilline they sent, too.  Their body wash I got was in Coffee Carmel and I've not tried it, but it smells wonderful.

It's kinda not the season I'd reach for a facial mist much, so I've not tried that quickly.  I'm not really into baths or bath salts, so I'll probably eventually make a point of trying those but it's just not really my thing.  There's a facial cleanser and a facial cream.  Honestly, I have terrible rosacea - which thank heavens isn't really that terrible as far as it can go.  I just have bad redness.  Just got it under control with a bunch of products this last month, so I'm a bit nervous to suddenly start switching it up so early.  Those'll probably be set aside to try eventually.  And I don't really have cellulite (just regular old fat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), so that'll be set aside, too.  (That's a REALLY EXPENSIVE ITEM, by the way!)


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is good info - thanks!  I do love The All Natural Face.  I've ordered from them several times in the past, and product is fab, prices are great, shipping price is wonderfully low and time is really fast!  So I may consider that.  But it's not that I was really looking for an all-cosmetics box.  Last month, NBB gave a blush and an eye shadow.  The fact that they were in there with the skin stuff really made it seem like a much greater variety of products.  The very first box had a lipstick that I'm SOOOOOO sad I missed trying!  And it's not like I even need more color makeup items, but having one in any box instantly elevates the box in my mind.
> ...


 Good review, thanks!

I've yet to try some of the products from September's box (product overload), but I have been regularly using the under eye serum/oil that can in the roller ball applicator, and really like it!  I also liked the Desert Rose blush from Ferro.


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 27, 2012)

just received mine yesterday!





loving the smell of the pumpkin soap! No makeup products though.. boo!


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still liking The Natural Beauty Box, mainly because of the number of samples, their size, and being introduced to new brands.  I didn't order October's box but did get November's, which sounds like does have some cosmetics in it.
> 
> As an aside, if you want a more cosmetics oriented box with natural products, The All Natural Face has decided to offer their own monthly subscription.  It will only contain their own products, however, but it is month to month as opposed to recurring.  Personally, I'd just order their sampler, as you get a ridiculous amount of product for a reasonable price.  I can't imagine the monthly boxes will top that.


 How did you find spoilers about cosmetics in the November box?  

I agree that the # and size of samples in addition to introduction of new brands is intriguing about this box!  I love discovering natural/organic brands - I got a sample of Delizioso's mangosteen and acai anti-aging facial cream (which smells delicious and is wonderfully thick for winter weather) that I never would have discovered if it wasn't for subscription boxes.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you find spoilers about cosmetics in the November box?
> 
> I agree that the # and size of samples in addition to introduction of new brands is intriguing about this box!  I love discovering natural/organic brands - I got a sample of Delizioso's mangosteen and acai anti-aging facial cream (which smells delicious and is wonderfully thick for winter weather) that I never would have discovered if it wasn't for subscription boxes.


 They mention it in the sneak peek video on October's box. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM6R4eI0Xpk&amp;feature=em-uploademail-new


----------



## productjunkie14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi for those that received the oct box is there a coupon code for the burst products? Thanks


----------



## mellee (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good review, thanks!
> 
> I've yet to try some of the products from September's box (product overload), but I have been regularly using the under eye serum/oil that can in the roller ball applicator, and really like it!  I also liked the Desert Rose blush from Ferro.


 I wish that blush had a sifter on the container.  It fell all over me the first time I opened it, and I haven't used it because I can't figure out how to get a little on the brush and don't want to dip in and use a brush small enough to fit inside the container.  I'm waiting until I empty a sifter of something else to put it in and give a try then.


----------



## BeautyGal (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *productjunkie14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi for those that received the oct box is there a coupon code for the burst products? Thanks


 The coupons for Burst are:

LoveBubblesBodyWash - 20% off - BURSTBUBBLES

and the butter: 20% off - BUTTERISLAND

I am actually getting a new blog up now and will post reviews soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone getting their December Sac?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wish that blush had a sifter on the container.  It fell all over me the first time I opened it, and I haven't used it because I can't figure out how to get a little on the brush and don't want to dip in and use a brush small enough to fit inside the container.  I'm waiting until I empty a sifter of something else to put it in and give a try then.


 I just dump some on a makeup palette and then use my brush to swirl it around.  I've got lots of mineral makeup that I use that way.  You could do the same thing with a plate.


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They mention it in the sneak peek video on October's box.
> ...


 Thanks for the video link!  I like how they tell you the total value of the box at the end of the video as well    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missyrocks (Oct 29, 2012)

Love, love, love this! And I'm really picky.  I didn't go back to read the prior pages, but don't know what complaints there could be here with this box.  I was very pleasantly surprised.  Love the array of products to try and love that they're natural.  I totally will continue.


----------



## vugrl (Oct 31, 2012)

Is anyone going to order the December Deluxe Beauty Sac?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone going to order the December Deluxe Beauty Sac?


No, it's a little more pricey than I want to spend.


----------



## page5 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone going to order the December Deluxe Beauty Sac?


 $50 is kind of steep without knowing the products/brands. For comparison, the quarterly allure box is around the same $ but you know what you are getting based on the photo and you get more than 5 full size and 5 sample size products. Might be a great beauty sac but I think they should provide more information.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 31, 2012)

There is a picture on their website.


----------



## page5 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a picture on their website.


 From the site:

*WHAT'S IN IT?* The December Deluxe Beauty Sac contains 5+ full size products and 5+ samples. All products are at least 95% natural and will have a combined value of more than $100. Product types will vary from skincare, bath &amp; body, cosmetics, hair products and aromatherapy. Every sac may vary *(*PRODUCTS SHOWN IN PICTURE ARE JUST EXAMPLES)* The sac itself is a large fluffy red and white sac, with an adorable name-customized holiday greetings card and some super cute exclusive holiday products!      So, what is in the picture is not what you will receive.


----------



## PaulaG (Nov 1, 2012)

Compared to the monthly bag the Deluxe Sac isn't worth it.  I pay $17 (6 month sub) for over $100 of product with the monthly bag.  The deluxe bag only doubles the money from $50 to around $100.  I would much rather get the monthly bag and get product worth over 5x the money I spent.


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Compared to the monthly bag the Deluxe Sac isn't worth it.  I pay $17 (6 month sub) for over $100 of product with the monthly bag.  The deluxe bag only doubles the money from $50 to around $100.  I would much rather get the monthly bag and get product worth over 5x the money I spent.


 Yeah I don't understand how they think people will fall for that smh


----------



## mellee (Nov 1, 2012)

Just to update on the last order I placed with the shop - I got an email today saying my order shipped.  It also indicates at the site that my order was completed and shipped.  That's new.  I'm hoping that means they've improved the way they handle their shipping, and won't have the problems I saw with my last order any more.


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to update on the last order I placed with the shop - I got an email today saying my order shipped.  It also indicates at the site that my order was completed and shipped.  That's new.  I'm hoping that means they've improved the way they handle their shipping, and won't have the problems I saw with my last order any more.


 Great! I was thinking of placing an order but shipping is really expensive.  I only put 2 things in the cart and it was already at $15!  If you don't mind sharing, how much did you pay for shipping?


----------



## mellee (Nov 1, 2012)

I just got one item - an 8 oz Vanilline - and it was $5.97 to ship.  I had a discount and some points, though, which gave me $6.50 off, so that covered my shipping.  The $5.97 is new, in the last few weeks.  It used to be $10 minimum. 

Doesn't look like they updated the shipping info on their FAQ page yet - still shows $10 ground up to $49.99, $15.50 from $50 to $149.99, and free over $150.  Edit to add - that is, if you're in USA or Canada.


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah i noticed the shipping chart but it didn't reflect the prices when I used the calculate shipping button.. I tend to be deterred from purchasing if I have to pay more for shipping than my actual items.. Thanks for keeping me informed mellee.. I don't have a lot of experience with this company..

I wanted to try out the vaniline, how are you liking it?  I LOVED LOVED the accidental herbal lip jam and I've been wanting the shea terra mini for SO long (couldn't get it to show up on my beautyarmy EVER).  just don't know if the shipping prices are worth it.


----------



## mellee (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah i noticed the shipping chart but it didn't reflect the prices when I used the calculate shipping button.. I tend to be deterred from purchasing if I have to pay more for shipping than my actual items.. Thanks for keeping me informed mellee.. I don't have a lot of experience with this company..
> 
> I wanted to try out the vaniline, how are you liking it?  I LOVED LOVED the accidental herbal lip jam and I've been wanting the shea terra mini for SO long (couldn't get it to show up on my beautyarmy EVER).  just don't know if the shipping prices are worth it.


OH. MY. HEAVENS!!!  My last order - I think because it was so late - they sent me a small size of the Vanilline.  (The other order I made with them, they sent some nice samples, but nothing like the really problem order.)  It smells like birthday cake icing.  Very strongly.  I cannot stand not eating it.  I was not going to order from them again due to the issues I had, but when my mum mentioned one of her fave scents was vanilla, I realized I could never find better than this and gave them another try.  Gosh, I hope I'm very happy I did, because they do have some really great products!

Edit to say:  If you sign up for the newsletter at the Shea Terra site, though, the last week or so of each month, they give 30% off.  (Found that out on this board!)  And if you're in the states, they ship really fast.  Shipping charges are a bit high, but the 30% covers that easily!


----------



## mellee (Nov 5, 2012)

Package arrived already - no problem with this one at all!  And they also added a REALLY nice little package of samples.  Another of the Burst Island Butter in Chocolate &amp; Cranberry, a little Mintoline, and half-dozen or so hair, face, and body cream samples.  Foil pkg, but nice size ones.  So veryvery pleased this time.  Glad I decided to take another chance and place the order!


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Package arrived already - no problem with this one at all!  And they also added a REALLY nice little package of samples.  Another of the Burst Island Butter in Chocolate &amp; Cranberry, a little Mintoline, and half-dozen or so hair, face, and body cream samples.  Foil pkg, but nice size ones.  So veryvery pleased this time.  Glad I decided to take another chance and place the order!


 You're great with the updates, mellee!  Do they usually send lots of samples with your purchases?  Then it may be worth my while to spend $$ on shipping lol Would u say that perhaps that one order was truly a flop with delayed service?

Thanks for the heads up about shea terra, I signed up for their mailing list, now to see if a coupon comes my way!


----------



## mellee (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're great with the updates, mellee!  Do they usually send lots of samples with your purchases?  Then it may be worth my while to spend $$ on shipping lol Would u say that perhaps that one order was truly a flop with delayed service?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about shea terra, I signed up for their mailing list, now to see if a coupon comes my way!


Well the problem with that one wasn't delayed service.  Don't know if you read my whole rant, but quick overview - I placed an order.  A week later, I placed a second order.  Two weeks later, when I had no indication of whether either had shipped, it took three emails to get a reply and they assured me both had shipped, but didn't tell me when.  Got the first one a week later.  After another week, I sent several more ignored emails (during this time of ignoring their store went offline for a while, making me nervous), and finally one saying if the order wasn't on its way I wanted it cancelled and refunded, and they had a few days before I took it up with Paypal.  Got a reply that did not address the issue or give me more info, so I wrote again stating the same thing.  That was a Sunday, and they did respond and promise to ship out Monday overnight for Tuesday delivery.  I didn't press the cancel, and said OK to overnight.  Tuesday morning I emailed to confirm, and got a reply 12 hours later saying it couldn't go out overnight because it was international, but they'd shipped and I should have by the end of the week.  When I checked tracking, they didn't ship until Tues and ground was 4-10 days, so basically whether it would get here by the end of the week was a crap shoot without good odds.  So it was a customer service thing.

Anyway, the first package contained some nice foil-sample creams.  Very nice - the stuff they charge a couple bucks for were included.  The last two times were much better - the 'elines each time and a little shea terra last time, and the Burst this time.  Don't know if that's good customer service for my problems in the past, or if they're generally trying to build repeat business and giving them to everyone, or it's just hit-or-miss.  But this last order definitely came fast - and I must say they've obviously changed their shipping procedures so maybe it'll be good from here on in.

I do have to say, they have very nice products.  Some you can get elsewhere, like the Shea Terra or 100% Pure, and some are their own, like the Beeseline and Vanalline and Burst.  I really hope they just had a few bumps in the beginning, and it's all better now!


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 16, 2012)

Quite honestly I will never order a box from this company. The shipping is horrible and its not only because of the fact that they're in another country. They're always making promises they can't keep...how are you going the say the boxes will be shipped out no later than November 12th or so wtf! That doesn't even make sense I'm sorry. Also they seem to be getting later and later with sending out boxes. Originally they sent out boxes at the end of the previous month. So for example they would send out boxes at the end of October for November...which is what they did a couple months ago...and then some how they kept of pushing the boxes further and further into the month. smh I'm sorry I wish they could just be honest and tell people when they expect there boxes to be shipped out.


----------



## mellee (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quite honestly I will never order a box from this company. The shipping is horrible and its not only because of the fact that they're in another country. They're always making promises they can't keep...how are you going the say the boxes will be shipped out no later than November 12th or so wtf! That doesn't even make sense I'm sorry. Also they seem to be getting later and later with sending out boxes. Originally they sent out boxes at the end of the previous month. So for example they would send out boxes at the end of October for November...which is what they did a couple months ago...and then some how they kept of pushing the boxes further and further into the month. smh I'm sorry I wish they could just be honest and tell people when they expect there boxes to be shipped out.


 Yeah.  =(  I've gotten two boxes, and both came on the 24th, even though I got an email for the first saying it was shipping on the 2nd, and when it got here the box said it shipped the 18th.  Now I just saw a Friday post on their FB - actually, an answer to a comment asking when they were shipping rather than a post to actually inform everyone - that the November boxes will be shipping next week.  _Really?!_  It's such a shame, because although I wasn't terribly impressed with last month's variety, I really love their boxes and enjoy trying all the great products.  And I think the box is one of the best value boxes out there.  I already signed up for December, too, but I think after that one I may switch to The Natural Face's box (I ordered Dec, which is their first box) or The Green Grab Bag.


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah.  =(  I've gotten two boxes, and both came on the 24th, even though I got an email for the first saying it was shipping on the 2nd, and when it got here the box said it shipped the 18th.  Now I just saw a Friday post on their FB - actually, an answer to a comment asking when they were shipping rather than a post to actually inform everyone - that the November boxes will be shipping next week.  _Really?!_  It's such a shame, because although I wasn't terribly impressed with last month's variety, I really love their boxes and enjoy trying all the great products.  And I think the box is one of the best value boxes out there.  I already signed up for December, too, but I think after that one I may switch to The Natural Face's box (I ordered Dec, which is their first box) or The Green Grab Bag.


 Me too, last month was my first and I wasn't too impressed as the previous ones videos.. I liked a few of the items but didn't think it was worth the money, imo.  I jumped on the 6month bandwagon too..!


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, last month was my first and I wasn't too impressed as the previous ones videos.. I liked a few of the items but didn't think it was worth the money, imo.  I jumped on the 6month bandwagon too..!


I'm regretting buying decembers box. Hopefully they get better with shipping before your 6 months are up!


----------



## Missyrocks (Nov 18, 2012)

Shipping dates, etc aside, I love this box. It is so important to have more natural products. I'll gladly trade the late shipping,etc for great products, which these have been so far.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 20, 2012)

The shipping issues don't bother me for some reason.  As long as the box arrives in a reasonable amount of time, products are not damaged, etc., I figure it's all good.


----------



## mellee (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The shipping issues don't bother me for some reason.  As long as the box arrives in a reasonable amount of time, products are not damaged, etc., I figure it's all good.


Whelp, I'd better develop this attitude along with you, 'cause I just found out hubby ordered me 6 months for Christmas and I really don't wanna be witching and moaning here every month until June!  =)  Even though I considered not ordering again, I'm happy I'll get the sub because I really love so many of the products, the fact that there probably won't be tons of cross-over to my other boxes, and the value of this one.  And, as I found out last month, if I get things I'm not excited about, it's not hard to find a friend who is.  (My neighbor has parents with arthritis and a hubby with major back pain, so she was more than happy to take the St. John's oil from me!)

If the service gets better, I'll probably ask for another 6 months for my birthday in June.  And if not, I'll reevaluate then.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Whelp, I'd better develop this attitude along with you, 'cause I just found out hubby ordered me 6 months for Christmas and I really don't wanna be witching and moaning here every month until June!  =)  Even though I considered not ordering again, I'm happy I'll get the sub because I really love so many of the products, the fact that there probably won't be tons of cross-over to my other boxes, and the value of this one.  And, as I found out last month, if I get things I'm not excited about, it's not hard to find a friend who is.  (My neighbor has parents with arthritis and a hubby with major back pain, so she was more than happy to take the St. John's oil from me!)
> ...


 That's a nice gift!

I'm starting to get excited about receiving November's box, whenever it does arrive




.


----------



## mellee (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a nice gift!
> 
> ...


 I have a nice hubby!  =)  Think I'll keep him!


----------



## BeautyGal (Nov 23, 2012)

That must have been a nice gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They posted a spoiler for November:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVWgsjTAgMc

Very excited for this one! Hope it comes soon. I've been meaning to try some of the stuff in there before!


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a nice hubby!  =)  Think I'll keep him!


 lol cute!


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That must have been a nice gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I'm trying my hardest not to peek!! ;X


----------



## mellee (Nov 23, 2012)

I PEEKED I PEEKED I PEEKED and this one I'm VERY excited about!!!  Lots of fun items! 



Looks like they're having a free shipping thing coming up, too!!!  EDIT TO ADD - listened again to what they said about the shipping.  The weren't really clear - it may be the normal offer of only free if you're ordering things that were in the box.  Still, that's always a nice plus!


----------



## PaulaG (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't remember this being posted before, it's an interview with the 2 girls who actually founded Delizioso Skincare and do all the work behind the Natural Beauty Box.  The were influenced/inspired by their mom, but they supposed do all the work themselves.  I must say they are pretty impressive young girls.

http://www.gardenofbeauty.net/exclusive-natural-beauty-interview-with-ariel-leeona-emerald-founders-of-delizioso-skincare/


----------



## BeautyGal (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't remember this being posted before, it's an interview with the 2 girls who actually founded Delizioso Skincare and do all the work behind the Natural Beauty Box.  The were influenced/inspired by their mom, but they supposed do all the work themselves.  I must say they are pretty impressive young girls.
> 
> http://www.gardenofbeauty.net/exclusive-natural-beauty-interview-with-ariel-leeona-emerald-founders-of-delizioso-skincare/


 Hm, never saw that interview before! Very interesting.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 27, 2012)

I've said it before, but I find their enthusiasm infectious.  They seem sincere and like they truly believe in what they are selling, which goes a long way with me.  Makes me more inclined to be forgiving when it comes to the lack of shipping notices, etc.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just got an email saying my November box shipped last/this week, and it looks like Canadian subscribers now have tracking #'s.  So, I could receive it today, or in a week



.


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email saying my November box shipped last/this week, and it looks like Canadian subscribers now have tracking #'s.  So, I could receive it today, or in a week
> 
> ...


 wooohoooo! I would nice to get it before December, but that's being optimistic. It kind of sucks though because I'm going out of town Saturday. I would be sad if the box came when I was on vacation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyGal (Dec 3, 2012)

I got my box last week and I LOVE it! Everything smelled amazing and quite a bit of full sizes too.

I was actually meaning to try out the Delizioso Cream Stick shadow before, and I'm so glad I got to try it out in this box! I got it in the color Coral reef, a very pretty blue. Love the other shadows too. The lip scrub and balm both smell amazingly berry - they work perfectly together LOL. The facial cream is also really nice and I love the perfume! The vanilla cupcake is so cute I don't wanna use it. Might keep it for a stocking stuffer. Looking forward to the split end saver and bear rub too. I might also have to check out the candy bag site once it's up and see what it's all about...
This box just might be my fave from TNBB. Can't wait for December!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 4, 2012)

Still patiently waiting on mine.  Maybe today (crosses fingers).


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 4, 2012)

I received mine today! 

There are definitely a few cool items in this that I can't wait to try!

--edited bc the spoiler link is not working =(


----------



## mellee (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, I love the November box, too.  Such great items - I can't wait to use them!  Just wish it had come in November...

They posted a poll on Facebook asking if subscribers would rather have 10-15 "smaller" samples in each bag, like they currently do, or 5-8 "larger" samples.  The 12 comments seem to be for the way it is - although one person wants sometimes one and sometimes the other.  I like the number and sizes of samples.  Just very sad the shipping is so crappy. 

They're now starting a candy sub box and I don't know if the jewelry box they did a give-away for was their own or someone else's.  Trying to expand when you haven't gotten your arms around the current company size can be a big mistake.  I hope they last out my 6 month sub.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They posted a poll on Facebook asking if subscribers would rather have 10-15 "smaller" samples in each bag, like they currently do, or 5-8 "larger" samples.  The 12 comments seem to be for the way it is - although one person wants sometimes one and sometimes the other.  I like the number and sizes of samples.  Just very sad the shipping is so crappy.


 Got my box yesterday and am pleased with the contents - I thought it was a nice variety!  I like the current number and size of the items as well.


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 5, 2012)

What

color eye cream stick did you guys get? I received Clover -- an emerald green color


----------



## mellee (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What
> 
> ...


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Bronze Sunlight.  It's a medium-dark brown.  I don't usually use sticks, but it's really pretty!


 Neither do I but yours could double as a liner too!


----------



## mellee (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Neither do I but yours could double as a liner too!


Wouldn't it smudge like crazy?  I always think that's the goal of shadow sticks - to smudge out and blend.


----------



## mellee (Dec 6, 2012)

I love all the little containers we get in these bags.  =) 

I usually have coconut oil and of course olive oil around the house.  I'd ordered beeswax pellets, vitamin e oil, and fragrance oils that are safe for body lotions and lip balms to make a Beeseline-ish product.  So I was looking at the little face cream and lip scrub and bear balm containers from this month, and the lip jelly tin from last month, and decided when I empty things, I'm gonna make a few teaspoonsful of lip tint to reuse the containers.  Went to The All Natural Face online and bought one of their vegan mineral blush samplers.  27 colors for $5.00, plus $1.50 shipping. 

1/2 t olive oil, 1/2 t coconut oil, 1/2 t beeswax, 1/2 t or so of one of the pigments, a few drops flavored oil, drop or so of e, throw it in the microwave in a glass Pyrex measure and stir every 30 seconds.  Pour it into a container when it's liquified and let it set.  I'm guessing somewhat at measurements, but based on recipes on the web I'm thinking I'm not too far off.  I figure it'll probably end up being about a-buck-and-two-minutes-work per shade.

Edit - now that I think about it, I'm probably high on the amount of pigment powder.  I'm thinking one package per few teaspoons of stuff.  It'll be interesting to see how far off my guesses are from what I really should use!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PaulaG (Dec 7, 2012)

Did anyone think the Bear rub/ balm smelled a little off. I don't think it was bad, to me it just had a mix of medicinal smell and skunk phermones.


----------



## PaulaG (Dec 7, 2012)

But on a more pleasant note , I'm loving the lip scrub!!!


----------



## mellee (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone think the Bear rub/ balm smelled a little off. I don't think it was bad, to me it just had a mix of medicinal smell and skunk phermones.


I don't smell any skunk in mine.  Just the tea tree medicinal-strong.


----------



## BeautyGal (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love all the little containers we get in these bags.  =)
> 
> ...


 I love DIY recipes so might give this a try! Tnx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't love the smell of the bear rub, it's just like tea tree oil. I really do like the scrub too! Smells amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They sent a newsletter about project lipstick toss. I have alot of lipsticks I won't ever use so I might give this a try! http://projectlipsticktoss.com/


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But on a more pleasant note , I'm loving the lip scrub!!!


 LOL So am I!  that's my favorite product in the bag!



> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love all the little containers we get in these bags.  =)
> 
> ...


 Thank you for this AMAZING tip! Please let us know how they turn out! i am VERY intrigued.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Dec 7, 2012)

Finally got my box yesterday.  the facial cream lid was loose so the product is all dried up so disappointed.  anyone ever have an issue with an item?  how was it resolved?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is the color of my shadow stick - I could probably use it as a blush/lip tint as well:





Here it is smudged out:


----------



## Missyrocks (Dec 7, 2012)

I love my sub. I'm inFL so didn't get this month's yet. I love that this stuff is natural. Ordered a lot of skin care stuff from last month


----------



## Missyrocks (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone have a November box or items from a November box to sell or trade?  I thought I ordered but didn't.  Thanks


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have a November box or items from a November box to sell or trade?  I thought I ordered but didn't.  Thanks


 what were you looking for in the box? I have a few items that I won't be using, if you're interested. Pm me ;]


----------



## productjunkie14 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what were you looking for in the box? I have a few items that I won't be using, if you're interested. Pm me ;]


 me too.  I have the loose eye shadows and the shadow stick in grape thati I am not intererested in keeping.  let me know what your looking for.

  on another note overall I am happy but at times this company just doesnt seem to have their act together.  I recevied a sample of a cream lip and cheek blush that I would love to purchase.  I have emailed several times to find out how I can buy it and no one can tell me.  how crazy is that. how hard should  that be? This has been going on now for 3 weeks...

( it was in a small plastic container in a plastic bag.  all it said was new cheek and lip tint in dusky rose)


----------



## Missyrocks (Dec 20, 2012)

Does someone have a code to order deliciosozo skincare or the golden berries cream from the site? Thank you!


----------



## mellee (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *productjunkie14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too.  I have the loose eye shadows and the shadow stick in grape thati I am not intererested in keeping.  let me know what your looking for.
> 
> ...


I'd guess it was The All Natural Face.  I don't see the color on Natural Beauty's site, but here it is on TANF:  http://theallnaturalface.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.details&amp;ProductID=117729 

They gave a blush from Ferro, or something like that, but it was in a container with a black lid that had the company name.


----------



## Missyrocks (Dec 20, 2012)

I meant a coupon code for ordering from site. Thanks


----------



## mellee (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh - sorry.  The blush I thought you meant was sent several months ago.  Don't know if the codes would still be current, but I didn't hold onto mine to check.


----------



## Missyrocks (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## productjunkie14 (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd guess it was The All Natural Face.  I don't see the color on Natural Beauty's site, but here it is on TANF:  http://theallnaturalface.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.details&amp;ProductID=117729
> ...


 thanks but this is not it.  It was actually a cream blush.  Did anyone else receive this?  it was in the October box.  It was in a small palstic container and says new lip and cheek tint dusky rose   it was in a small plastic bag with the eyeshadow primer.   . Its pretty sad when they company themselves cant tell me.  I would love to buy it...  AHHH


----------



## mellee (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *productjunkie14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks but this is not it.  It was actually a cream blush.  Did anyone else receive this?  it was in the October box.  It was in a small palstic container and says new lip and cheek tint dusky rose   it was in a small plastic bag with the eyeshadow primer.   . Its pretty sad when they company themselves cant tell me.  I would love to buy it...  AHHH


Oh - I missed that you said it was lip and cheek.  Still not on their site with a coupon, but could this be the product?  It comes in the Dusky Rose - http://theallnaturalface.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.details&amp;ProductID=123515


----------



## productjunkie14 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you!! This has to be it and the price is right. Have you ordered from the all natural face before ? Thanks again!!!!


----------



## mellee (Dec 21, 2012)

I have ordered from them multiple times before.  Got some shadows and the blush sampler - all came within a few days.  Ordered their primer and moisturizer about a week and a half ago, and it took just over a week to receive - think a little longer due to the holiday.  Also got their December Beauty Box, which arrived today.  I was upset because it was supposed to arrive about a week ago and they got it out late, but now that it's here I love the products. They do offer Paypal, so you're not at risk giving your credit card number to an unknown if you're nervous.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Dec 24, 2012)

Is it me or do these companies ship way too late. Its December 24th and still no shipping notification of the December box. Why not just call it the January box??


----------



## mellee (Dec 24, 2012)

It's not just December with this company.  November's came in December.  On FB they promised the Dec one would come early.  Now they're saying they meant the $50 Christmas box would go early (people got that last week - wow!  Really early!) and that the Dec one would go earlier than the Nov one, which went out on the 28th or something like that.  For the last week they've been promising that they're "getting it out".  *Sigh*


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Dec 25, 2012)

This company is starting to remind me of GOGOGirlfriend!  I won't be giving any more money for sure. 

A pet peeve would be lying to your customers over and over, and leaving them in the dark on shipping status of items they paid for. 

I keep hearing for a few months about having problems finding help. I think that is untruthful too.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not just December with this company.  November's came in December.  On FB they promised the Dec one would come early.  Now they're saying they meant the $50 Christmas box would go early (people got that last week - wow!  Really early!) and that the Dec one would go earlier than the Nov one, which went out on the 28th or something like that.  For the last week they've been promising that they're "getting it out".  *Sigh*


On the other hand, you could say they've been very consistent



. 

I expect to receive my box at the end of the subscribed month or the beginning of the next month.  It's actually similar to Eco Emi in that respect, minus the tracking #'s.  Because they've been consistent in that respect, I don't sweat it and consequently don't get frustrated. 

Not sure how that compares to Go Go Girlfriend, as I never subscribed to that service.


----------



## mellee (Dec 25, 2012)

I just got an email.  They're just putting together the December box.  To "get back on track", they're skipping January.  If you ordered January, you'll get the February box early Feb, and if you have a sub it'll be pushed "forward" (shouldn't that be "back"?) one month.  How exactly is making people wait an extra month getting back on track?


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 25, 2012)

I can forgive Eco Emi's shipping (depending on when you first purchase the sub, you may pay twice before you get your first box, but everything comes consistently on time and you end up getting another box if you end your sub, so you do get what you pay for).. but something's really "off" about this company.  I paid for the Dec box Nov 7.  I'm glad I only purchased a 1 month subscription to try it out because so far I'm completely unimpressed.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm still really enjoying the products I've been sent, and as long as they communicate with me regarding problems/delays, I'm okay.  I got the same email Mellee mentioned.

I only do month to month as well and have ordered about every other month thus far, so any potential damage is limited to $20.  Since I'm happy with the products and have received my boxes, I'm still not seeing a problem.

The lip scrub and eye serum are my favorites thus far, but there hasn't been anything in the boxes that I thought "ugh".


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yikes. I was about to sub to this. Glad I check out this thread first!


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 30, 2012)

I checked there facebook and they said that they're hoping to start shipping the first week of January.........-__-


----------



## Missyrocks (Dec 30, 2012)

This is a great sub. I'd like it to be in time, but it won't stop me. Great products


----------



## mellee (Dec 30, 2012)

And now they've said they're starting an organic candy sub, too?  I really wish they'd just pay attention to making this sub work properly, rather than starting new businesses every 12 minutes and expecting us to be okay with the crappy service.


----------



## BeautyGal (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think they've started the candy bag yet as the site isn't up yet. I just love their box and products and I honestly think it's great that they're making some changes to get faster shipping times and make the box even better. Whenever in the month the box comes, I think it's fun to check out what I get and love trying out all the natural products - I usually love them all.


----------



## mellee (Dec 30, 2012)

I love the products, too - enough that I'd asked hubby for a 6-month sub for Christmas, when I didn't realize the shipping issues would be ongoing.  I'm just very frustrated that they can't send a tracking number, November's came in December, they're "hoping" December's will get out in early January, then skipping January altogether.  It's really ridiculous.  At this rate, I'm just hoping they'll still be around long enough for me to get my whole sub!


----------



## page5 (Dec 30, 2012)

Did anyone buy the Holiday deluxe beauty sac? I was curious about what products were included.


----------



## mellee (Jan 3, 2013)

NBB closed their online shop for a bit, and apparently someone who didn't receive a November box and is getting frustrated about the December box (which hasn't shipped yet) emailed and didn't get a reply.  She then complained on their FB wall, and they deleted her post.  When she posted again, announcing that they deleted her post and saying that this is making her think the company is a scam and if she doesn't receive her box by the 12th she'll contact the BBB, they posted an extremely unprofessional reply - which includes the line "I would appreciate if you would stop these illegitimate claims about my business, especially if you don't know who you're dealing with".  Any time someone says "you don't know who you're dealing with" it sets my teeth on edge.  Bully line.

I've emailed to cancel the 6 month sub my hubby bought me for Christmas, which should have started January but they are now not sending a January box.  I don't care how good their products are, I don't want to give them any more of my money.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NBB closed their online shop for a bit, and apparently someone who didn't receive a November box and is getting frustrated about the December box (which hasn't shipped yet) emailed and didn't get a reply.  She then complained on their FB wall, and they deleted her post.  When she posted again, announcing that they deleted her post and saying that this is making her think the company is a scam and if she doesn't receive her box by the 12th she'll contact the BBB, they posted an extremely unprofessional reply - which includes the line "I would appreciate if you would stop these illegitimate claims about my business, especially if you don't know who you're dealing with".  Any time someone says "you don't know who you're dealing with" it sets my teeth on edge.  Bully line.
> 
> I've emailed to cancel the 6 month sub my hubby bought me for Christmas, which should have started January but they are now not sending a January box.  I don't care how good their products are, I don't want to give them any more of my money.


 That's extremely unprofessional. I gave them an ear full the other day because I ordered something online 3 weeks ago and they hadn't shipped it out yet. They replied that they were sorry and that the were shipping it out that day. I quite honestly shouldn't have to go through with a company because I ordered two soaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What a waste I still can't believe a paid thirty dollars for that....


----------



## PaulaG (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I'm going to have to reconsider my support of the Natural Beauty Box.  The girls mom is now posting on the site, so I had to research her.  It was hard to find anything, but I did find an old archived website from 2002 that had her listed in a Quackwatch (basically scamming people on the internet).  It was an interesting read:

http://web.archive.org/web/20041216143928/http://healthwatcher.net/Quackerywatch/Quack-schools/ICVM-London/index.html

The Quackwatch author awarded her site 4 ducks, in bold print and warned everyone to stay away from her.

It makes me question the quality of the products that the girls produce themselves or under their mom's direction.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm going to have to reconsider my support of the Natural Beauty Box.  The girls mom is now posting on the site, so I had to research her.  It was hard to find anything, but I did find an old archived website from 2002 that had her listed in a Quackwatch (basically scamming people on the internet).  It was an interesting read:
> 
> ...


I've found Quackwatch to be a biased site, so I take what it says with a large grain of salt.  There is a definite bias against alternative/complementary medicine practices on it, verging on the hysterical at times.  My impressions of this site go back over ten years, as I remember reviewing it when I was in graduate school and being less than impressed.  I'm a medical/clinical librarian by profession, and lecture on evidence-based medicine at my university.  I regularly have to locate and evaluate research to inform patient care and hospital policy decisions, so have more than a passing familiarity with how to evaluate credible information.  Having said that, I think you ultimately have to go with your gut on whether or not you think the Natural Beauty Box products are good quality or not.  Even if they are good quality, if the company lacks professionalism, perhaps that will be what makes the decision for many people.  I think it's worth noting that the Natural Beauty Box is a startup  by a teenager and a young adult, so I can't say I'm really surprised by the current issues.

I have no idea if Dr. Mila Emerald is reputable or not, but her credentials (if true) are from the University of Western Ontario, Robarts Research Institute.  I'm not really familiar with it, but it does seem to be a legitimate institution.


----------



## mellee (Jan 5, 2013)

Although they deleted quite a few FB posts complaining, I did save the page at one point.  Here is the Dr's first reply to the complaint post:

-----------------------------------------------------------------

The Natural Beauty Box Hi Tabitha. You have the opportunity to talk to me. I am a Ph.D., Dr. Sci and am the president of the company and have been running this business since 1996. We have been incredibly successful and have done business with over 14 countries. The Natural Beauty box is a new venture for our company and as every new venture that a company starts, it needs to be perfected, until the full process goes smoothly. You've received messages from our customer service team notifying you that you will get the December box in January and the February box in February. I can't see any reason for you to complain, unless you just want to ruin the reputation of my business. If you are unhappy or don't understand our message, please let me repeat it again: you will receive your December box in January and the free box we were kind enough to offer you in February. We apologize for any inconveniences to all subscribers as we've said before. This holiday season was extremely busy for us. We were overloaded with international orders. Please feel free to email us directly and let us know what you would like to do. I would appreciate if you would stop these illegitimate claims about my business, especially if you don't know who you're dealing with (a company with a huge business reputation). Your claims that we are a fraud, that we're thieves and that we are scamming people are unacceptable and should be addressed accordingly. Please contact us to get your refund. We do prefer to deal with intelligent customers who want to do business with us. Thank you for understanding. Have a Happy New Year. Best Regards. Dr. M. Emerald. Ph.D., Dr. Sci, long time professional member of CEW, AOAC, AOCS, GA Natural Products, ACS, Professional Consultant of Chemical Network, President &amp; CEO, ATL INTERNATIONAL (The Natural Beauty Box is our new venture.)

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Right after this, I emailed to cancel the 6-month sub I got for Christmas that was supposed to start in January, pushed back to February.  I got a very nice email from Dr. Emerald saying the request would go to CS the next morning, but would I let them know why?  I replied that although I'd been very pleased with the products, the ongoing shipping problems made me uncomfortable having a prepaid recurring subscription with them at this time.  I didn't mention seeing the FB thing in my email, but the attitude above that "we told you how it's going to be, so you have no right to complain" was the last straw in my believing they take this seriously.  And the next morning I got a very polite email letting me know I'd been refunded, so the CS for the cancel request was exemplary. 

I dunno.  I LOVED the products, which is the only reason I kept ordering again and hoping it would get better.  But yeah - no.


----------



## BeautyGal (Jan 5, 2013)

Funny thing, I used to live in London. I went to UWO so it's for sure a legitimate place. I dunno about the issue they had with that lady on their Facebook page, but I think I'm going to base my opinion on the samples and the customer service I get which has been great so far. I did see the lady post a wall post on their page at least 2 times that since she didn't get the December box, the natural beauty box is a scam and that she's going to contact the BBB on them. She also said that she got all her friends there and they started a conversation over 50 messages long all posting different things about NBB... I honestly don't think when the box comes is such a big deal and I don't get the reason to worry about it so much. They sent out an email saying it's going to be later and replied to other people's posts on when it's going to come.

Looking around on that other site it kind of looks like they bash lots herbal and natural products so I'm not too sure about that. Nonetheless, I think I love the samples in the box and am looking forward to the December box. They also posted they're adding an extra mascara into the box so I thought that was exciting. One thing I couldn't find a very good 100% natural alternative to was mascara. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think it takes a thick skin to be in business in this age of social media.  I also think that companies need to be smart in how they approach social media, as it can be a great boon or curse.  I personally wouldn't have unmoderated comments if I had a company.  Dr. Emerald is impervious in tone, but again, I'm not surprised.  I've worked with a lot of researchers, and IMO, they do best when they let someone else be the "face" of the company.  The ability to smooth ruffled feathers with customers is not necessarily a skill that many of them have naturally or have cultivated. 

OTOH, I can see a company owner not wanting people claiming things like "thieves and scammers" on their Facebook page, especially when they have tried to address the issue.  Maybe not to everyone's satisfaction, but I'm not seeing evidence of taking the money and running at this point.


----------



## BeautyGal (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't think I would allow unmoderated comments if I have a business FB page either, especially seeing all the thing people sometimes complain about...

I just wanted to add that when I ordered some stuff from NBB (their store) for Christmas a week before, it came on time, I've never gotten a damaged box/product and they seem to reply quickly. I think they have quite good cutomer service, especially comparing to other companies which I was buying from recently. I ordered from Urban outfitters on Dec 13 and was told it'll come before Christmas. So then I wait a few days and contact them for when it's going to ship. They say since I paid by PayPal they missed my order. So then they ship it a few days after I contact them, and it comes after Christmas. I get charged $40 customs fees to accept the package, and find out that most of the items which I ordered weren't even as described by a sales person, so I call them, deciding I want to return them. They tell me that I can return the items to them but I have to pay to ship them and that they can't refund the customs fees because it's not their fault, even though I know if they mark something as a 'gift' the person which receives it won't get hit by customs charge. So I'll have to pay around $20 to ship something that's worth $80 back to them. Basically, I paid $60 for nothing... At least NBB gave the international customers that said they had customs fees free boxes and said that they will ship differently next month so that they don't get hit by charges again. Speaking of cutoms charges, this place I ordered from said they would ship by USPS not UPS (ups charges, usps doesn't) but shipped by UPS and I got $80+ customs fees and they don't want to give me a partial refund or a gift card or anything.

Another place on Etsy I ordered from 3 weeks before Christmas said they're sure that they'll get it by then. They contacted me last week, saying they didn't ship the order yet and are asking if I want them to ship it or want a refund. I have no idea why they didn't ship it yet, but I decided to go with a refund as this was a gift for my sister who was visiting for the holidays. I guess it's the holiday rush and they're a small business, but still, they said they're sure it'll come...


----------



## mellee (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree, Beautygal, that the primary thing you consider should be your opinion of the products and service.  But while I love the products, my experiences with CS, even when ordering from the shop rather than the box, haven't been good all along.  Things like not shipping for a month, closing the site and not answering numerous emails.  I finally got a reply only when I sent one saying I no longer wanted the order if it hadn't shipped and cancel it or I'd contact Paypal, they promised to send the order out the following day, next day air.  When I contacted them two mornings later asking if that had been done, they replied over 12 hours later that they couldn't send it overnight because I was not in Canada and gave me a tracking number (which was wrong - I had to write back to get another), and when I checked tracking they hadn't even mailed it the following day as promised, but the day after that.  That was not Dr. Emerald replying to me, but someone who identified herself as a partner.  *Shrug*  And yet I ordered again, both from the store and the boxes, and reported both when results were good and bad.

As far as whether it's a big deal if the boxes come late, you should take a look at the Birchbox thread and see how angry people get if any part of the process goes just a few days after schedule! 




  *Chuckle*  But in our defense, we get all out-of-perspective excited about these boxes.  We comb the threads keeping the momentum going all month, we salivate over spoilers and guess for pages at any crumb of a hint, and we stalk mailmen around the magical day of delivery, for goodness sake!  That's the kind of excitement most companies would _kill_ to generate in their customers!  But with that comes some pretty high expectations, because if you delay the reward, the anger and disappointment will be pretty much as out-of-perspective.

In this particular case, I think a lot of people would agree with you about it comes when it comes, if they didn't keep promising it was out, then the next week saying they were getting it out, then the next week saying they were getting it out (as they've been doing on their FB page), then it's into the next month and sorry - next month will be earlier - then the next month is a month late and everything gets so messed up that they have to skip months...  That's a lot to expect someone who's got the sub-box-excitement to accept graciously.  And one of my biggest worries about having a prepaid sub is if they keep doing this, they might upset enough customers that the box isn't even _around_ for 6 months.

I agree with you, too. Lulubelle, but based on what the girl's post said, this was her third attempt at posting, the other two were much nicer, and were deleted.  Whether that's true or not I have no way of knowing, since they deleted the earlier posts.  Unfortunately when you start deleting posts, it's a slippery-slope to anyone really knowing the back-story, and it gets uglier and uglier and you have to delete more and more...  But bringing her peeps to see and comment kind of assured they had to acknowledge her, and at least a chunk of those 50 messages were commenting about the tone of the company's replies on the thread.

Like the judge on The People's Court always says when people bring proof of what happened on the internet, "You have to learn: Say it, forget it; write it, regret it."  If you want to use social media to promote your company, you need to be prepared that unhappy people are part of the "social", too.  And if you want people to leave glowing reviews to promote you, you have to allow it to stand if someone else has a not-so-glowing view, and decides to post that.  You can have the most amazing product in the world, but if you set up an interactive space and delete bad feedback, it looks suspicious.

ETA ~ Sorry - correction that the mention of bringing friends and 50 comments were Beautygal's points and I put it under my Lulubelle response.  Oops!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think you made the right decision in cancelling the 6 month subscription, mellee. I'm fine with ordering a box every other month or so, as I haven't experienced any problems with that.  Hopefully they will iron out their problems, but if not, I'm not really out anything at this point. 

I've been happy with Eco-Emi and Birchbox on a recurring basis, but when I joined them they had been in existence long enough to have a proven track record.  I doubt I would sign up for a new program if it required a recurring or long term subscription, as there are just too many examples of subscription box failures.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 6, 2013)

There are many subs I've never tried but I ordered theit first two boxes. There was a lot of pressure to " order ahead" and I caved, once.

It took 2 and a half months for me to receive the first box, and I thought it was a mixed bag of skin care. Some was good, some smelled bad, and some samples were almost empty. I felt that they should have sent larger sizes but of fewer items. I know now that this is not their business model.

I also had no intention of ordering full sizes of anything so the multitude of small discount coupons were not useful to me.

I emailed them about an issue related to one of the Delizio ( not sure of spelling now) items which was gelled in the bottom of the container and almost empty, and they replied that they own the Delizio skin care company and would send me " a sampler of foil packets in an envelope for only $16 shipping".: :headbang::

The next box which I foolishly had paid for 3 months prior  arrived late, like in November late, and some of the products had beachy themes and tropical summery themes and fragrances. Again, many of the natural products had very strong smells to them like chemicals.  I have privately questioned the validity of their claims about the natural ingredients as some items weren't large enough to list the ingredients or I couldn't read the labels well enough to read the ingredient list. Tiny labels, some hand-printed then copied = tinier print.

Regarding the 2 girls in the videos: I do NOT think they are the owners. My intuition and experience says they are probably related to the people putting the NBB out, but are not the owners of record. As for that lady in the Internet archive link who is asserting her presence on FB in a menacing tone,.I would be a bit wary of listing credentials as a doctor of vibrational therapy, LOL.

I am happy for those who like the NBB, and am very sympathetic with people who also have had not- great experiences.
IMO, that's the way sub boxes go- we buy, we try, we keep some, we drop some ( or many). MAYBE if I lived in Canada, my experiences would be more positive.
The slow Canadan shipping to the USA  was used by the company, or girls, whichever, every time I contacted them to ask about a shipping date.I started to really resent that. They knew going in what the average ship time is, and should have adjusted their marketing to reflect the delay.

All in all, I would rate the NBB in my top 3 " not good" box experiences of 2012 out of probably 45 companies whose boxes I tried last year. A really fun and good experience included a candy subscription with candy sent twice a month in a large envelope from Asia!  ( Candy Japan is the name- I forgot to list it on my list but I cancelled it last month because of my budget, not their wonderful and unusual treats and great shipping).


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Jan 6, 2013)

I ordered a November box $20 USD which was not delivered. So I finally got in contact with the NBB and was told they had sold out and they had me down for 2 December boxes but since I already ordered a December  $20 USD would I like to move to January. I agreed in early December, however now I have not received a December package. I sent an email when I received the last email telling us they were skipping January to get back on track. So I nicely asked to cancel the service and refund the 2 months,since the company is obviously having delivery issues.  No response refunding my money or tracking information for December, SO - today I took the non response in my own hands and filed disputes with Paypal on the last 2 transactions based on non delivery. This will be the SECOND beauty subscription company who have pulled this on their customers, They cannot just delay shipping!! These are supposed to be natural products with defined shelf lives. This is wrong on so many levels... people ordered January and if you cannot deliver, refund their money!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 6, 2013)

I am interested in this box and read they were starting a gourmet candy box too.

How can they even think of starting another box when they skin Jan?

I'm going to wait for getting any more of these box subs. have so many samples to use up too thesedays.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, this definitely another bad actor in the sub field. I am so glad I skipped this one! I usually find that people insistent on listing credentials typically don't have the  strongest, most legitimate credentials to back up those claims. If one needs to list accomplishments usually those accomplishments are not as burnished as one claims.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are many subs I've never tried but I ordered theit first two boxes. There was a lot of pressure to " order ahead" and I caved, once.
> 
> ...


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 10, 2013)

I just opened up two paypal disputes against the company. One for two soaps I ordered about a month ago that still has not been shipped out (I was told about a week ago that they were sending it out that day). Also another one for the Natural Beauty Boxed which still has not be shipped out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angiepang1e (Jan 10, 2013)

> I just opened up two paypal disputes against the company. One for two soaps I ordered about a month ago that still has not been shipped out (I was told about a week ago that they were sending it out that day). Also another one for the Natural Beauty Boxed which still has not be shipped out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I was just about to ask if any US residents received any tracking numbers yet since they claim to have shipped.. I subbed for 6 months in like August.. Can I file a dispute with PayPal considering I only received 2 out of 6 so far? Any info will be helpful! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just about to ask if any US residents received any tracking numbers yet since they claim to have shipped.. I subbed for 6 months in like August.. Can I file a dispute with PayPal considering I only received 2 out of 6 so far? Any info will be helpful! Thanks


 I'm not sure exactly how it works. It's my first time every having to file a dispute with paypal. I think what initially happens in a dispute is that they send your comments to the seller and the seller responds to the issue that you're having. I also think that you have 20 days to file a claim against the company if a solution is not reached. Here's what I found online: http://www.ehow.com/how_2076723_dispute-paypal-transaction.html I hope this helps!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 10, 2013)

I did not realise NBB was so bad at sending out their bags.

I WAS interested in their sub as I like natural products.


----------



## Merryone (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did not realise NBB was so bad at sending out their bags.
> 
> I WAS interested in their sub as I like natural products.


 It was interesting to see all the variety of start-up natural product companies, but I rarely found anything that would make me want to buy a full size product, but you do receive quite a bit.  But once a company starts being weird about shipping, they lose my interest quickly.

I believe that they should ship when they say as promptly as they take my money from my account.  Its disheartening when they take two months worth of payments and you don't even have a box in your hand to show for it.   One more reason I like Yuzen, they charge my account when they ship.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 11, 2013)

I found this today when I emailed the natural beauty box 

Q. Can I cancel my subscription?A. You can cancel your subscription to TNBB if you wish. Keep in mind, if you purchased a 12 month subscription, and only received a few months, we will charge you as if you were signed up for a 1 month subscription and return the difference. For example: (US prices)- You have a 12/6 month subscription you want to cancel, but only got 1 month, we will refund you $189/108 - $20.- You have a 12 month subscription you want to cancel, but only got 6 months, we will refund you $189 - $108 ($18 per month you received).


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this today when I emailed the natural beauty box
> 
> Q. Can I cancel my subscription?A. You can cancel your subscription to TNBB if you wish. Keep in mind, if you purchased a 12 month subscription, and only received a few months, we will charge you as if you were signed up for a 1 month subscription and return the difference. For example: (US prices)- You have a 12/6 month subscription you want to cancel, but only got 1 month, we will refund you $189/108 - $20.- You have a 12 month subscription you want to cancel, but only got 6 months, we will refund you $189 - $108 ($18 per month you received).


 When did they start the renewing charges? When I ordered the first 2 boxes, they made it clear that it was first come first served. Made a HUGE deal out of how quickly the boxes were selling... Thank goodness I didn't cave to a multiple-month sub of their extremely sub par items with the world's worst shipping and a lot of lies.

If someone wants natural beauty items, I can honestly say at this point: *Go to a store you trust and buy what you want, or order from an all- natural website*. I have tried *Goodebox *( all natural but they have very iffy practices with expiration dates and unlabeled creams put into their purchased containers for dividing up retail portions as samples).; *Conscious Box *which has a few natural beauty items but packages them right alongside powdered laundry detergent and liquid all purpose cleaning spray ( A total no- no).

*Eco-Emi*, which started out nicely but turned into a melange' of foil packets in a box nightmare, and *Green Grab Bag *which is entirely over-priced for 2-3 samples with elaborate eco-friendly packaging.

I've already said what I think of TNBB in a previous post. Awful- the worst "natural skin care" box sold in every way.

ETA: *Yuzen* is mostly " natural" products, but they are not all beauty items. By far the best sub if you want to try some natural skin care, lotions, bath crystals, etc, though.


----------



## BeautyGal (Jan 11, 2013)

I got a tracking number for my December Natural Beauty Box. So excited to get it. There were some ladies on their FB page posting that link you found and 'warning' people of TNBB (from what I saw I think they like posted it on EVERY post on TNBBs FB page. I'm just surprised someone would waste so much time on something like that) and I honestly think that's ridiculous cause they have great products and I don't really see how that article has any relation to their products or makes their box bad. TNBB just posted this on their FB in regards to those rude comments which were saying that the Dr. (owner of TNBB) is fake and basically a fraud.



> Hi everyone,
> We have got lots of emotional distress being attacked by Susan Wong and Valerie Willis. Both of them will be contacted by my company lawyer to initiate legal suite.
> This action will be applied to everyone who will try to ruin my reputation or the reputation of my company and employees for no reasons and prior to even clarifying anything with us. We also reported this case to the RCMP... and contacted Facebook administration to stop this cyber harassment. In addition neither of these individuals are subscribed to TNBB.
> To clarify the situation with the Quacker Watch, the company which criticizes all natural organizations and businesses. This organization has absolutely nothing to do with truthful credentials. They bash and try to ruin the reputation of any natural companies while ruining the reputation of anyone running them. All the information placed on Quacker Watch was submitted by a competitor of our company in order to cut us as competition. I don't think it is a fair thing to do to blame people for what they have never done.
> ...


 I think their box is great and I don't know why people are attacking their company so much. There was also another post by this lady on their FB which was saying they're 'criminals' and said they took her money and won't give it back even though they replied



> we're sorry you're unhappy with the box. We did send you a free box to make up for the missing box in October. You've been refunded your $20 + tax and. We are not criminals are not stealing anything. We did also send out a notification the boxes are going to be late. Please do keep in mind we never send out used products. Have a nice day."


 

She wrote



> Thank you for the refund! I sincerely hope you are bombarded with other refund requests. And yes, the lip balm was opened and it was used. I wouldn't just make that up to make you look bad. You have done that well enough on your own.


 

which I thought was very rude, as well as another lady posted:



> I've just posted a little warning on my wall - there's not many things that an individual can do, but spreading the word to others can really make a change.
> Power in numbers can change anything!


 If they're unhappy with the service I suggest they don't subscribe and I think it's just plain rude to call people 'criminal' or try to spread the word about the bad service if they refund you when asked and look like they're doing their best. I'm personally quite happy with my subscription TNBB and think that they have minor problems if any especially compared to some other boxes I've read about here on MUT. I'm sure they'll get even better with time and am glad I decided to get a 12 month sub.


----------



## QueenG (Jan 11, 2013)

BeautyGal- I agree. I did follow the link, but I couldn't take it seriously because they had no idea what they were talking about. Frannkly. not going to get into it here. Let's just say they have no idea what the term practicing medicine means.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a tracking number for my December Natural Beauty Box. So excited to get it. There were some ladies on their FB page posting that link you found and 'warning' people of TNBB (from what I saw I think they like posted it on EVERY post on TNBBs FB page. I'm just surprised someone would waste so much time on something like that) and I honestly think that's ridiculous cause they have great products and I don't really see how that article has any relation to their products or makes their box bad. TNBB just posted this on their FB in regards to those rude comments which were saying that the Dr. (owner of TNBB) is fake and basically a fraud.
> 
> ...


 I have yet to receive any type of tracking information and apparently paypal wont refund anything that you paid for more than 45 days ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so upset TNBB has 50 dollars from me I have nothing to show for it.


----------



## BeautyGal (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have yet to receive any type of tracking information and apparently paypal wont refund anything that you paid for more than 45 days ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so upset TNBB has 50 dollars from me I have nothing to show for it.


 I think they only give tracking to subscribers in Canada. I'm sure you'll get the box that you paid for though. They wrote on their FB that they will be sending emails about the december box shipping today/tomorrow.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this today when I emailed the natural beauty box
> 
> Q. Can I cancel my subscription?A. You can cancel your subscription to TNBB if you wish. Keep in mind, if you purchased a 12 month subscription, and only received a few months, we will charge you as if you were signed up for a 1 month subscription and return the difference. For example: (US prices)- You have a 12/6 month subscription you want to cancel, but only got 1 month, we will refund you $189/108 - $20.- You have a 12 month subscription you want to cancel, but only got 6 months, we will refund you $189 - $108 ($18 per month you received).


 This is VERY VERY helpful! Thanks ;] Have YOU received your shipping notice yet, SubJunkie?


----------



## page5 (Jan 11, 2013)

I bought the November and December boxes. I didn't expect the boxes until the end of the month but having received the November box on December 8 and now still waiting for the December box and it Jan 11, well, I'm not impressed with this company. I also would have preferred to know upfront that one company produces the majority of the products in the bag, they are just labeled with different brand names. From what I could tell all of the products except the Native Touch, were produced by the same company. If anyone can confirm or verify this I would appreciate it.

I've been trying out the November items and haven't found anything I really like. The shadow pencil formula is terrible IMHO. The first time I tried it I didn't use primer and the shadow had completely migrated into my eyelid crease (completely!) by lunch time. And, I do not have oily lids, my skin is dry. The next time, I used UD primer and the shadow started creasing by lunch but didn't disappear off my lids until late afternoon. I own three brands of eye pencil and none of them perform this poorly. I really liked the color, bronze sunlight, but the product performance left a lot to be desired for me.

The lip scrub was okay but I have another one I like better. This one seemed to be hard to clean up. I did like the scent.

I also had bad luck with the Golden Berries face cream. It is very greasy and I don't think mine was mixed up well enough because I have little hard chunks in it.

The cupcake soap smelled heavenly but mine barely looked like a cupcake. It was more of a blob and round soap is not easy to handle.

The solid perfume did not smell good - the scent bothered my husband so much he asked me to wash my wrists where I had applied the scent.

The lip balm was fine and I liked the scent.

I haven't tried the other two products yet. I hope the December, hopefully arriving in January, box has more impressive products.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Jan 12, 2013)

When I signed up originally, I did not know the company was in Canada.

This is not the first time they have not shipped on time. Their launch box I ordered in May, and was pushed to August. Every box thereafter but one was received in the month ordered for barely.  Aug, Sept, Oct, were just Ok nothing Earth shattering, but apparently kept me intrigued. Nov (did not ship)when contacted they said they were sold out and they moved it to December. December never shipped and January moved to February, reminded me of another beauty subscription I barely got out of. NBB just refunded my money (minus Paypal fees). I will think twice about subscribing to "new" organic beauty companies and do my homework in the future. Her claims she is in a number of countries leaves me wondering why not the U.S.; my guess is that her products might not meet the guidelines for USDA organic classification and leaves me to question the validity of her statements and not worth the long term price. (if you know what I mean).

I love Emo-Emi although I am taking a break so I can use up some samples. Her boxes are always delivered in the month ordered and are packaged very professionally. Green Grab bag is also a subscription which I enjoyed, also taking a break due to the amount of samples. 

Of all sampling programs, most give samples of skin care fix it or prevent it products. So I accumulate samples fast..

I just signed up for Pop Sugar and December was my first box. I did like the December box very much!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 12, 2013)

> The solid perfume did not smell good - the scent bothered my husband so much he asked me to wash my wrists where I had applied the scent.


 I loved the scent, although I did not find it to be very long lasting.  Just goes to show how subjective everything is, especially scented products.  I also like the lip scrub a lot. 

I've got no real complaint with the products, but TNBB definitely needs to get their act together regarding shipping and professionalism in general.  I'll be interested to see if/when I get the January box I ordered.


----------



## page5 (Jan 12, 2013)

That's very true, scents are subjective. Everyone likes different things and I'm glad you enjoy the perfume 

Does anyone know how to use the split end saver? My jar has no instructions and the product info sheet only says "apply twice a week as desired." Is it a leave in or should it be washed out later? I didn't find any info on the website. I'm guessing it is a leave in.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's very true, scents are subjective. Everyone likes different things and I'm glad you enjoy the perfume
> 
> Does anyone know how to use the split end saver? My jar has no instructions and the product info sheet only says "apply twice a week as desired." Is it a leave in or should it be washed out later? I didn't find any info on the website. I'm guessing it is a leave in.


 I'm guessing leave in as well.  I haven't tried it yet, completely forgot about it.  I'll have to try it this weekend.


----------



## CheriseCheeks (Jan 12, 2013)

Does nobody find it odd that they *seem* to own at least 8 of the companies they are sending samples from? I'm not accusing them of it, but I really believe that they do. On Dr. Emerald's website, listing her clients, many of the links lead to the natural beauty store, or a website that is full of broken links.. I know they mentioned something like this before, but they don't have this information on their facebook or anywhere really accessible. 

Someone mentioned before that they promote and own Delizioso.. and Burst Organic Beauty Bar, but I'd find it weird that they don't promote anything but Delizioso. 

http://www.emeralddesignstudio.com/Clients.html


----------



## mellee (Jan 12, 2013)

They do.  And also ATL, or whatever the oil brand was, and Beesline.  I forget all the other ones.  But when you get a bag, look up websites for the brands and you'll find most of them have the same appearance and are just a homepage laid out the exact same way, without any more of the site up and running.  I've notice that for months.  Someone on FB is asking for a list of all the company names they're producing products under.

I like how they posted a status message "Dear customers and subscribers. Thank you very much for doing business with us! We wanted to let everyone know that un-reasonable and offensive complaints from people that aren't subscribed to TNBB and don't know anything about our products or box will be removed from our Facebook. Thank you for understanding", and deleted _every single negative post on their page_.  Then there are a bunch of replies like "I am sorry people are so selfish and rude sometimes! Karma does make it's rounds though" and "There is nothing to complain about I think the boxes I got were awesome."  So apparently every actual customer is blissful and has no problem with the delays, and if you happened to catch the dozens of disgruntled posts, those weren't from legit customers.


----------



## mellee (Jan 12, 2013)

They also posted something like 15 scanned pages about bath salts and such on their wall, to push all the negative posts about the late December ship and people being upset waaaaaay back (which clogged up the walls of anyone subscribed), then made a post "Welcome to all our new subscribers! We are very glad to have you on board. â™¥ We'd love for you all to see the reviews of TNBB on our site".  That's such a wrong way to handle things when there have been recent issues!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheriseCheeks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does nobody find it odd that they *seem* to own at least 8 of the companies they are sending samples from? I'm not accusing them of it, but I really believe that they do. On Dr. Emerald's website, listing her clients, many of the links lead to the natural beauty store, or a website that is full of broken links.. I know they mentioned something like this before, but they don't have this information on their facebook or anywhere really accessible.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulaG (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do.  And also ATL, or whatever the oil brand was, and Beesline.  I forget all the other ones.  But when you get a bag, look up websites for the brands and you'll find most of them have the same appearance and are just a homepage laid out the exact same way, without any more of the site up and running.  I've notice that for months.  Someone on FB is asking for a list of all the company names they're producing products under.


 In a post/video/interview, (I forget which) the older daughter talked about being a graphic artist and she designed the company website(s).  To me they look like templates where colors and text are altered.


----------



## PaulaG (Jan 13, 2013)

The website http://www.emeralddesignstudio.com/Clients.html is fairly new.  I'm thinking this is the client page the daughter's web design work. 

Of the companies listed:

These are associated with the girls from videos or the interview (they said we produce, or something like that when talking about these lines):

Ariona Skincare

Beeseline

Delizioso

Burst Organics

M.E. Studio (mom designed the scent and named it after herself Mila Emerald Studio)

Kitty Cosmetics seems to be from a different person, but both the Kitty Cosmetics and LNaturelle websites are under construction.

Original Purity Skincare lists Natural Beauty Store as their wholesale store.

Lemongrass by Pam Killeen- Pam Killeen is from London, Ontario as are the Emeralds and their companies.  Funny thing is Pam Killeen personal website tries to sell her wellness coaching seminars and her books but says nothing about any bath &amp; body line. I don't see any mention of it on Pam Killeen's facebook either, https://www.facebook.com/pamkilleen

The other items either don't have websites or direct to a section of the Natural Beauty Store.

The only sample items in the bags I can recall they didn't make were the Shea Terra whipped butters and the 100% Pure lotion.

And the funniest thing is at the bottom of the left side menu on the Natural Beauty Store it says "FREE SAMPLES" but all the samples cost $2.50.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they only give tracking to subscribers in Canada. I'm sure you'll get the box that you paid for though. They wrote on their FB that they will be sending emails about the december box shipping today/tomorrow.


I'm sorry I meant shipping confirmation, which I received late Friday. But, yeah I'm pretty sure I'll get the box too just probably in February....


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is VERY VERY helpful! Thanks ;] Have YOU received your shipping notice yet, SubJunkie?


I received it Friday night, I'm still waiting on my other items though (they haven't responded to the paypal dispute).


----------



## EmGee (Jan 13, 2013)

I recall seeing they also make the Dr Emerald line of soaps that is in their box or hand sanitizer or stuff like that.

I did not know they produced Beeseline- I actually got a sample of that in a Green Grab Bag last year........have not tried it yet.


----------



## CheriseCheeks (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They also posted something like 15 scanned pages about bath salts and such on their wall, to push all the negative posts about the late December ship and people being upset waaaaaay back (which clogged up the walls of anyone subscribed), then made a post "Welcome to all our new subscribers! We are very glad to have you on board. â™¥ We'd love for you all to see the reviews of TNBB on our site".  That's such a wrong way to handle things when there have been recent issues!


 Yeah exactly that is not very good business practise... also some girls are finding out that all, or the majority of that information she is posting is on google readily available on different websites.. written by other doctors, and even wikipedia... they are really just making themselves look worse in doing that.


----------



## islandgirl88 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Beautygal,

I am that "rude" lady from the Natural Beauty Box facebook page that you have quoted. I'm glad you have had such a great experience with them. I have not!

I subscribed and paid for my first box in September (it was the October box). Thought they sounded like a great company and was really excited to try products from all these different natural beauty companies. End of October rolls around and I haven't heard anything from them about my box even shipping. I emailed them. It took them close to a week to look into it and realize there was a "problem with paypal" and i was not on the list to receive the October box. I was ensured that they would get it out as soon as possible, and they would send me a November box as compensation.

Around this time the December boxes were available for purchase. At this time i was comfortable that this company was going to come through and that my boxes would arrive, so i bought the december boxes.

I was told time and time again that the oct and nov boxes would be shipping out in a few days, or shipping out this week, or shipping out next week. This went on for several weeks before the boxes were actually sent out. I am ok with waiting until the end of the month for things to ship out. Happens with my Glossybox. That's ok! Glossybox is up front and tells me it will ship at the end of the month. They don't promise me that it is going out several times only to not send it when they say they are going to.

Maybe you enjoy being lied to when you pay a company money. I do not. I do not like being taken advantage of and treated like i am an idiot. It is criminal to take money and not fulfill your end of a contract. It is criminal to tell your customers they are getting one thing and then give them something else. Ever hear the term bait and switch? When i signed up i was told it would be a variety of natural beauty companies featured in these boxes. That is not the case... most of these products are made by the same people. The same people selling the box! Which again, if they were upfront about would be ok. The Julep box is all their brand, and i love it. I know what i am getting though.

Also, it was very rude to point out that this company had sent me an opened and used lip balm? because personally, i find it disgusting that they would do that. It grosses me out to my core. Not a great first impression of a company when they don't even excercise due diligence to send out unused product! The only thing grosser would be to buy a pair of underwear and realize they had already been worn. That goes on your mouth! disgusting!!

"""If they're unhappy with the service I suggest they don't subscribe and I think it's just plain rude to call people 'criminal' or try to spread the word about the bad service if they refund you when asked and look like they're doing their best. """

I didn't know they were a terrible company before i subscribed. I no longer subscribe. Thought that was pretty self explanatory in that thread... guess not. And why shouldn't people warn others when they encounter shady businesses like this? I would have very much appreciated it if i was warned before hand that they were dishonest with their customers and had spotty service. If this is them doing their best then that is seriously scary!

I have spent nearly 5 months dealing with their horrible service to receive on box that i paid for, a compensation box and to eventually cancel on the other box that i paid for.

So sorry if i may have been RUDE. Contacting their customer service is like pulling teeth. I figured posting my situation in a more public forum and asking for my money back may yield better results.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *islandgirl88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Beautygal,
> 
> ...


 In my opinion, I think consumers should warn other consumers! We're all on the same side in this... customers that just want the merchandise that was paid for! Thank you for your input, unfortunately I'm subbed for 6 months =(  I like hearing about other people's opinions even with reviews of products because it could pertain to me and save me a lot of trouble! Expressing your opinion isn't rude, its just truthful! ;]  Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## islandgirl88 (Jan 14, 2013)

If it is something you are interested in, you are still able to request a refund from them for your remaining months. They even have that posted on their website. The just refund you for the difference.

If you decide to stay with them, good luck! And i sincerly hope they start delivering what and when they say they will.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 14, 2013)

Sometimes, I really do wonder what it takes to convince people that a particular sub is " sub-standard"? That the company involved is not really that involved with sending out samples to the USA?

This company has failed and failed and failed. Why would anyone want to " try it" after so much negative, true, objective things have been posted?

I think it's one of the worst subs still out there. Most of the truly horrible ones went out of business. However, this company has a huge advantage- they are simply re-packaging their own branded products they make for a sampler box every month. They can do this indefinitely as long as people are gullible. I think they are extremely unprofessional and I am not a bit surprised about the used lip balm.  Many of my items in each box I ordered looked half used up ( or dried up).

The labels often do not list ingredients. There are no expiration dates that I have found. I was so leery of what I received that I threw both boxes of products away.

My level of trust in NBB based on my experiences is ZERO.  I am a mature, experienced buyer of cosmetics and skin care ( these are all skin care- another tip off that they are selling their own products) and this subscription totally does not pass the smell test in several areas.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 15, 2013)

Prices just went up 9+ dollars for "shipping" umm yeah I will never be ordering another box.


----------



## page5 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes, $20 was pushing my limit - the products in the November box were not worth $29 to me (not even sure they were worth $20). I'd never order another box either. 

Anyone receive the December box yet?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Prices just went up 9+ dollars for "shipping" umm yeah I will never be ordering another box.


The price increase combined with the other issues they are having doesn't bode well for them.  Anything over $20 for a subscription box just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Eleda (Jan 15, 2013)

sorry need to post in another thread.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, This is getting better and better. Thankfully, they have taken the cork out of the bottom of their

sinking ship with a $10 price increase!


----------



## mellee (Jan 15, 2013)

They've now disabled posting to their wall:



> Dear subscribers,
> 
> Thank you very much for using the products in our box, and enjoying doing business with our company. We would like to inform you that during the past week, we have been constantly attacked by a group of individuals, who are practicing slander, libel and defamation and harassing our company and employees using their fake accounts. They are making multiple attempts to ruin the reputation of our company and as it was discovered, the reputation of other companies as well. We were requested to temporarily disable our wall posts by the authorities, due to an on-going investigation. If you have any questions, wish to share your thoughts or your feedback on the Natural Beauty Box and all the products, please contact our head office directly. Thank you for your understanding and patience.


 Huh?


----------



## EmGee (Jan 16, 2013)

I wonder if they will come back  and try to do their gourmet candy subscription??

Under some other name probably??

This is just a guess..

I don't know why I'd  want a candy sub from North America since you can get so much fancy candy and foods on sale here anyways

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tuscanyb450* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow, This is getting better and better. Thankfully, they have taken the cork out of the bottom of their

sinking ship with a $10 price increase!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah the Natural Beauty Box isn't going to last much longer....


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't realize this was mostly their own products! I wonder why they weren't just upfront with all this? Plenty of subs send their own products!


----------



## chrisyeh2111 (Jan 16, 2013)

I am one of the "rude" lady on their FB and I am here to let some of girls to know about TNBB.  This is warning but you can ignore me as well.

Myself purchased a TNBB back in end of Nov. 2012 for my December box.  During the December, TNBB constantly posted on FB about they had started shipping for at least 3 times. After the Christmas, I still did not get any notification or words from this company and I started worried.  Then they sent all the subscriber a e-mail saying that they had trouble to get some of the samples from their supplier, and this is the reason why they have to "skip a month".

I posted on TNBB regarding this issue, because they posted that they started shipping prior to this e-mail.  Apparently they didn't and won't admit the fact they didn't. Couple other girls also worried and posted on their FB and got ignored. From that time, I constantly checked their FB for updates and I discovered that their FB is actually censored.  TNBB deleted undesirable posts regarding their boxes and constantly replied posts in a very unprofessional manners.

Following link is one of the lady whose post was deleted by TNBB and her experience:

https://word.office.live.com/wv/WordView.aspx?FBsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fdownload%2Ffile_preview.php%3Fid%3D459870814060829%26metadata&amp;access_token=636115536%3AAVKMHJyAsBwJEGp3a4F2TS4ehoJG2Rd8XkokKdkAq1q4zQ&amp;title=Worst+customer+service+I+have+ever+had!+%232.docx

Then I noticed about that my post regarding their Christmas Sac and TNBB box were also deleted by them, and I started to concern about this company.  I have seen many other unboxing videos and blogs about TNBB.   I LOVE natural beauty products and was eager to subscribe to TNBB as well. Then some of girls posted this link regarding Dr. Mila Emerald's credentials, I was like, WOW.

http://web.archive.org/web/20040827103517/http://healthwatcher.net/Quackerywatch/Quack-schools/ICVM-London/index.html

Two of the ladies were very polite and posted this link on to their FB to ask her to explain about this article, which was written in 2004.  We all know that some of website cannot be totally trusted and that's why the girls asked first.  Within couple hours, they post on FB threatening this two girls for a lawsuit. Combining with other insulting posts, I think that TNBB is really a problematic company at this point.  This is not the first time they threaten people for a lawsuit and report to police authority.  If you are in US, they threaten to report to FBI and Canada for RCMP.  All of this acts made people even more suspicious about Dr. Mila's credentials and the legitimacy of the company.

There are multiple ways that they manipulate their FB.  They deleted undesirable posts and create fake accounts to post positive comments.  Also, they tried to push down the undesirable comments by posting a chuck of stuff in a short period of time, to decrease the chances people seeing those comments.  The fake accounts are hard to prove, but I do have some evidence for it, rest of them are just concrete what they had done.

In addition, Dr. Emerald claims that the posts are her research and takes authorship over those facts to prove that she's a legitimate PhD.  But later on, couple other girls found out that most of "her research" statements are from various online sources such as wikipedia and other doctoral writings.  Some of girls posted on their FB asking her to clarify the situation but again, the post was replied saying that research results and wordings can be 'similar', so it is not considered as plagiarized. Not surprisingly, those comments were deleted soon after more people joined to question her research posts.  In my opinion, the identical sentence runs over 3 lines is considered plagiarism.  I think that people have every right to question her PhD validity.  Plus, most of people felt so irritated by TNBB and some of posts became more emotional and I think that is completely understandable.

At the same time, some people discovered that TNBB owns most of the brands that they put into the box. ATL international owns at least 15 brands and they did not admit this fact. Back to the late shipping of Dec. box, they told us that the late shipping was due to the suppliers sent out samples late.  If they own most of the brands featured in the box, why they blamed the late shipping on suppliers, who might be themselves. However, back months ago, one of the girl runs TNBB mentioned that they feature some items from their product lines, but they did not mention the fact that they own MOST OF THEM.  I did admit that they are some suppliers who are not themselves, but few.

I only mentioned some of problems of this company here, but I can assume you that this TNBB drama is beyond what you can think about. Some of ladies here and on FB criticize me regarding "ruining TNBB".  I have to say that I am not ruining but helping people instead.

Again,you can disregard this and think I am just trying to ruin TNBB.  If you need more information I can provide it as well. I saved tons of screenshots of their replies to back up what I said here.


----------



## SusanWong (Jan 16, 2013)

By the way, if you are interested in which of the 16 sites they plagiarized, I have a list of them here in the response I typed to them (which of course they deleted promptly):

[SIZE=11pt]Dr. Emerald, if you really have a Ph. D and Dr. Sci, and if youâ€™re really a researcher, why are you plagiarizing other researchersâ€™ data and articles and posting them on TNBBâ€™s Facebook page? Why donâ€™t you post any researches of your own?
Please cite all the sources where you copied and pasted your information and passed them off as your own. Copying other peopleâ€™s work and not giving them credit is considered plagiarism and is a serious offence. Iâ€™m astounded you did not learn this during school when you obtained your Ph. D and Dr. Sci.
I have included a list of some of the resources youâ€™ve used to remind you to give them credit for their hard work:

1. Belle Loweâ€™s â€œExperimental Cookery From The Chemical And Physical Standpointâ€ and Shukla, Vijai and Bhattacharya, Kaustuvâ€™s article â€œEnhancing the stability of exotic butters &amp; oilsâ€ for your posts on the key factors causing the rancidity and spoilage of natural products, and the graphs on the stability results for the internally stabilized cosmetic butters. Some of the graphs are also directly copied from a publication by the International Food Science Centre (IFSC) in Denmark.
Links:
- http://chestofbooks.com/food/science/Experimental-Cookery/Rancidity.html#.UPNl8yc73js
- http://www.thefreelibrary.com/_/print/PrintArticle.aspx?id=111305909
- https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&amp;q=cache:HXGNVzSoLG0J:https://cp.catpoint.dk/cp/show%3Fobjectid%3D38519696%26template%3DORG+&amp;hl=en&amp;gl=ca&amp;pid=bl&amp;srcid=ADGEESjOc-NAWhF2TSG5KSoky33E3QNeGHhIrPXMDYBr1UJkKx1qrz8kh8dFp8viwqdcXghyQWPDanvwL0yXChXS3G9wsq-VET5AwWKAFwUJ0hwObGdOYUtxuXGLZBQVq1cYUXt12Oiz&amp;sig=AHIEtbThlkCp6WVWnUg1anhoaFhf_vSIYQ

2. Various sources including Saltworks (Americaâ€™s Sea Salt Company) for your 3 posts on the luxury bath salts available, uses of luxury bath salts, and picture of sea salts.
Links:
- http://www.wholefoodinternet.com/Pages/Products.htm (see Stardust Raw Sea Salt Gold)
- http://www.saltworks.us/shop/product.asp?idProduct=241
- http://www.saltworks.us/shop/product.asp?idProduct=106
- http://www.saltworks.us/salt_info/si_WaterTherapy.asp
- For the full catalogue, go to: http://www.saltworks.us/docs/Wholesale-Bath-Spa-Salt-Catalog.pdf

3. Dr. Batmanghelidjâ€™s book â€œWater: Rx for a Healthier Pain-Free Lifeâ€ for your post on the health benefits of sea salt.
Link:
- http://curezone.com/foods/salt/vital_functions_of_salt_in_the_b.htm

4. Various sources, including Wikipedia, articles by Dr. Edward F. Group, the Live Look Better website, and the RFI (From Field  Formula) website. You can see that unlike you, Dr. Emerald, RFIâ€™s VP Research and Development specifies where she received her training, and the company has certifications from various legitimate organizations.
Links:
- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free-radical_theory_of_aging
- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxygen_radical_absorbance_capacity
- http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/health-benefits-of-antioxidants/
- http://livelookbetter.com/eng/lookbetter/all-you-need/570-beauty-and-skin-care-vitamins-and-antioxidants.html
- http://www.rfiingredients.com/oxyphyte.asp
- http://www.rfiingredients.com/who_we_are.asp
- http://www.rfiingredients.com/certifications.asp[/SIZE]


----------



## EmGee (Jan 18, 2013)

One thing that made me a bit unsure of the Natural Beauty Store and box was they do not list the ingredients for everything &lt;most stores do thesedays&gt;.

And that they mention "antibacterial technology" or some "special" way of preserving products, but then do not specify what that is??

I know I buy some organic and natural soaps from another brand- Deep Steep and they say they use food grade preservatives and list all the ingredients on their products and online.

I think for natural products I am going to stick to Vitacost.com and Well.ca &lt;for canadians&gt;, as both sites are very reliable for shipping and have a lot of natural products.


----------



## page5 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One thing that made me a bit unsure of the Natural Beauty Store and box was they do not list the ingredients for everything &lt;most stores do thesedays&gt;.
> 
> ...


 I've been a little concerned about this as well.

Also, this is a minor point but has anyone else noticed that the calculations for the sample values are incorrect on several of the items listed on the November and December product lists? The discrepancies are not significant but it is just one more thing that gives me a negative impression of this sub service.


----------



## Missyrocks (Jan 18, 2013)

While I certainly don't want to be misled, unless there are sanitary issues, I still like the sub &amp; the products are still really nice ( assuming ingredients are accurate) . Yes, stuff sounds shady, but it's still natural products &amp; still worth the money. To me.


----------



## mellee (Jan 18, 2013)

So did everyone else get their December box finally?  I'm still waiting.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So did everyone else get their December box finally?  I'm still waiting.


 Nope, I'm still waiting too!  I'm super annoyed at this company, and the bits and pieces of negative info about it doesn't help one bit.  I'm so glad that I only purchased one month.  We'll see how it goes, and hopefully the products are wonderful, but so far I am terribly unimpressed.  They appear flaky and unprofessional in my eyes now, and once a company has lost its reputation to me, it's nearly impossible to build it back up.  I'll make a post once I get my box!  Seems a little ridiculous that we're in the latter part of January and we still don't have our December boxes.. good grief!  And if these products are really only good for six months, then that means that depending on when they created and packed them, then we only get about two or three months to use them before the recommended time period runs out.  Hmm.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 19, 2013)

I received my today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's pretty great I wish they were a more trustworthy company...but  at this point I still wont be ordering from them again.


----------



## sweetshellee (Jan 19, 2013)

I was just cleaning out some of my samples and realized most of the stuff I have gotten from NBB has hardened, seperated or gone bad. Unfortunately, some of it, like the Golden Berries cream (not stick..the stick is so greasy, I wouldn't dream of putting it on my face) I received in my previous box has gone rock hard. What concerns me is, they have been iffy about ingredients, they have been misleading about shipments, customer relations and the fact that they are supplying pretty much everything in the box, so what insurance do we have that any of these products contain what they say they do and how sanitary is the packaging? The mascara is really disturbing. Even mascara full of preservatives has a safety seal so we know we are the first ones opening it and we have about 6 months to use it before it gets risky. This mascara was supposed to be a full sized product. OK, I get that they are getting away with not listing ingredients on the sample containers as they are samples. This is a full sized product, in a cheap generic mascara tube with no more than a sticker reading Delizioso. There was no plastic seal to let us know we are the first to break it open and no ingredients listed on the packaging. Again, another product put out by their own company that like so many of the others screams cheap and is not something that could be sold in a store. There are so many good, legitimate natural brands that are properly labelled and safety sealed. When it comes to mascara, natural is nice..Unlabelled, unsealed natural mascara screams eye infection. Mine went in the garbage. Uponing reviewing the items from the last 4 boxes I've gotten I've realized almost everything contains a varying combination of 5 ingredients, shea butter, coconut oil, cocoa butter, olive oil and fragrance/essential oil. PS..the Lotion candle KILLED me..soy wax, coconut oil and soot, does not a lotion make..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmGee (Jan 20, 2013)

I was told to keep mascara only 3 months and usually do 4 at most....if they even last that long as I mostly use mini sizes and have not bought any mascara in years (I get too many samples).


----------



## chrisyeh2111 (Jan 20, 2013)

I received my box yesterday with some drama with this TNBB company again.  Long story..

I am worried about that Dr. Emerald's golden berries stick.  I opened it and it is the most horrible cosmetic item I even smelled.

I throw up after smelling that, no kidding!  I got that not every natural item smells great, but it is unbearable for me.  Not sure if that works well, but I just cannot use it at all.  I use a lot of natural beauty products, their products don't smell very natural for me, but it maybe just me.

The only item I tried so far and I like it is "I love coffee" hand cream.  Again, that packaging really concerns me as well.

Despite their horrible customer service, I won't order again for sure. But now I really doubt the ingredients of the items too.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetshellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just cleaning out some of my samples and realized most of the stuff I have gotten from NBB has hardened, seperated or gone bad. Unfortunately, some of it, like the Golden Berries cream (not stick..the stick is so greasy, I wouldn't dream of putting it on my face) I received in my previous box has gone rock hard. What concerns me is, they have been iffy about ingredients, they have been misleading about shipments, customer relations and the fact that they are supplying pretty much everything in the box, so what insurance do we have that any of these products contain what they say they do and how sanitary is the packaging? The mascara is really disturbing. Even mascara full of preservatives has a safety seal so we know we are the first ones opening it and we have about 6 months to use it before it gets risky. This mascara was supposed to be a full sized product. OK, I get that they are getting away with not listing ingredients on the sample containers as they are samples. This is a full sized product, in a cheap generic mascara tube with no more than a sticker reading Delizioso. There was no plastic seal to let us know we are the first to break it open and no ingredients listed on the packaging. Again, another product put out by their own company that like so many of the others screams cheap and is not something that could be sold in a store. There are so many good, legitimate natural brands that are properly labelled and safety sealed. When it comes to mascara, natural is nice..Unlabelled, unsealed natural mascara screams eye infection. Mine went in the garbage. Uponing reviewing the items from the last 4 boxes I've gotten I've realized almost everything contains a varying combination of 5 ingredients, shea butter, coconut oil, cocoa butter, olive oil and fragrance/essential oil. PS..the Lotion candle KILLED me..soy wax, coconut oil and soot, does not a lotion make..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just checked the items I've gotten from TNBB and everything seems to be holding up fine.  I realize I'm in the minority, but I'm not overly concerned about the ingredients and have had good experiences with the products I've used thus far.  I use the eye serum every night and will continue to do so. 

Having said that, the only products I've ever had go bad on me were lip gloss/balm.  I just threw one out that was a natural/organic product I got via Eco Emi.  I'd been using it with no problems for over a month and then over Christmas my lips became inflamed and started peeling.  When I sniffed the lip balm it smelled off, so I can only assume it was some sort of bacterial contamination.  I've never had a problem with mascara, knock on wood.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey ladies, I requested a refund of my remaining months of my subscription. I presume it'll take a long time for them to get back to me?  Does anyone know from their experience?  I couldn't stay subbed knowing that they were SO unprofessional on their facebook page (disabling comment section, trying to get all the negative comments out by posting stupid articles, deleting comments, etc), almost ALL their products are their affliated brands and they raised their monthly prices when they were already expensive (granted I already pre-paid so it would've stayed the $18).  This is WAY too much headache for one sub.  I never have any issues with the other subs that I have.  Anyway, if anyone has any info on how long it'll take them to respond/refund me, please let me know! Thank you in advance for any info!


----------



## mellee (Jan 22, 2013)

My sub was supposed to start in January, and as soon as all the FB stuff started I emailed and requested to be cancelled and refunded.  Dr. Emerald herself emailed me back within about 15-minutes (and it was a Sunday night), saying she'd pass the request on to Cust Svc in the morning, and would I tell them why?  I replied that I was uncomfortable having a prepaid sub with the ongoing shipping issues, especially after January was cancelled.  The next morning I got an email that my refund was through, and it showed up in Paypal a few days later.  Heck, if their service had always been as good as it was that one time, they probably would have had a customer for life. 

I say as I still wait for my December bag...


----------



## angiepang1e (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sub was supposed to start in January, and as soon as all the FB stuff started I emailed and requested to be cancelled and refunded.  Dr. Emerald herself emailed me back within about 15-minutes (and it was a Sunday night), saying she'd pass the request on to Cust Svc in the morning, and would I tell them why?  I replied that I was uncomfortable having a prepaid sub with the ongoing shipping issues, especially after January was cancelled.  The next morning I got an email that my refund was through, and it showed up in Paypal a few days later.  Heck, if their service had always been as good as it was that one time, they probably would have had a customer for life.
> 
> I say as I still wait for my December bag...


 Aw man, you're still waiting for the Dec box? I received mine last week (I'm in NY).  I emailed them on a Sunday night and have not heard a peep.  I, included in the email the reasons why I wanted to cancel and have received no word yet.  It's only Tuesday so I will be patient considering Ipsy and Birchbox usually take 2-3 business days to respond.  Good to know that they responded to you right away.  I'm still a little skeptical of this company though.  They don't seem to be introducing natural brands-- just promoting their own.  I think if they had been honest about it to begin with, I would have been more comfortable with it,


----------



## islandgirl88 (Jan 22, 2013)

If you are able to, post it on their facebook page. I hadn't heard back from them and posted on their page. I was refunded in less than an hour. I know that they have disabled people from posting on their wall but i think you can comment on their posts.


----------



## mellee (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw man, you're still waiting for the Dec box? I received mine last week (I'm in NY).  I emailed them on a Sunday night and have not heard a peep.  I, included in the email the reasons why I wanted to cancel and have received no word yet.  It's only Tuesday so I will be patient considering Ipsy and Birchbox usually take 2-3 business days to respond.  Good to know that they responded to you right away. * I'm still a little skeptical of this company though.*  They don't seem to be introducing natural brands-- just promoting their own.  I think if they had been honest about it to begin with, I would have been more comfortable with it,


 I'm in no way presenting this experience as meaning you should not be skeptical of them!  Every other time I had questions or problems, I had to send multiple emails over weeks and in the cases of non-shipment threaten to fight the charge through Paypal before they'd respond.


----------



## sweetshellee (Jan 22, 2013)

When I requested my refund, It was for a combination of reasons, but mainly b/c when I finally received my Dec box 2 products had leaked and the box was a mess. I emailed them and they told me to call them...I gave them my number and told them to call me. The call was awful...Mila Emerald took the phone from the original caller (sounded like one of the daughters) and pretty much told me to be quiet and let her talk. She did agree to the refund and promptly hung up on me. The next day I got an email that included the following : "[SIZE=11pt]Thank you very much for the pleasant phone conversation and sharing your professional experience. I appreciate your time and addressing your complaints. It is very unfortunate that according to you, the body scrub in TNBB leaked." [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]The conversation wasn't pleasant by any stretch and there was never an apology of any sort. The wording implies they don't even believe my box leaked..It ended up with me cancelling on the next box also. I've never dealt with that kind of customer treatment. I have 6 other beauty subs (Glossy, Ipsy, Lip Factory, BB5, Topbox and Glymm), and do a HUGE amount of online shopping..not to mention I work as a beauty advisor for a big online company where cx service is priority number 1...The customer service killed my faith more than anything else.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Long story short, I did get a prompt refund, sadly it was after more fuss than what should have ever occured. I love my beauty subs and hate having to end things on bad terms.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 22, 2013)

I think their phone number is 5194341657 hopefully this helps.


----------



## mellee (Jan 22, 2013)

December box came today.  Coffee cream smells good.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> December box came today.  Coffee cream smells good.


I love the Coffee cream I just wished that the shipping didn't suck so much.


----------



## mellee (Jan 22, 2013)

Is there an easy way to get this darned tin open without breaking nails and dropping it 15 times?


----------



## EmGee (Jan 23, 2013)

As I read this I thought WTF???

The mother told you to be quiet on the phone??

What the Fack is that? it's not like you are 5 years old or something.

Sounds like a weird and creepy phone conversation.

I've had a few issues w buying stuff in the past and if I had to speak to anyone they were never like that.

I don't work in customer service at the moment, but have and do spend a lot of time evaluating customer service and am always super polite to CSA's I deal with....



> Originally Posted by *sweetshellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I requested my refund, It was for a combination of reasons, but mainly b/c when I finally received my Dec box 2 products had leaked and the box was a mess. I emailed them and they told me to call them...I gave them my number and told them to call me. The call was awful...Mila Emerald took the phone from the original caller (sounded like one of the daughters) and pretty much told me to be quiet and let her talk. She did agree to the refund and promptly hung up on me. The next day I got an email that included the following : "[SIZE=11pt]Thank you very much for the pleasant phone conversation and sharing your professional experience. I appreciate your time and addressing your complaints. It is very unfortunate that according to you, the body scrub in TNBB leaked." [/SIZE]
> 
> ...


----------



## EmGee (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't know what the tin for this exactly looks like, but for other metal tins I use a screwdriver or whatever I find in my toolbox.

I had hurt my fingertips, so it was the only way I could open stuff for a while.....

A screwdrive, use the blade of scissors or some flat metal object...kitchen knife maybe??



> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there an easy way to get this darned tin open without breaking nails and dropping it 15 times?


----------



## mellee (Jan 23, 2013)

It's not sealed - I just meant on a use-by-use basis.  It doesn't screw, just pulls, but it's really flat and small, so hard to get hold on.  (Not to mention when you close it after using the product it gets slippery.)


----------



## EmGee (Jan 23, 2013)

I would use a screwdriver to pry the tin open, or else the nail file part of my swiss army knife, or the small scissors.

I open a lot of tins that way as my nails are not long right now.



> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not sealed - I just meant on a use-by-use basis.  It doesn't screw, just pulls, but it's really flat and small, so hard to get hold on.  (Not to mention when you close it after using the product it gets slippery.)


----------



## page5 (Jan 23, 2013)

I didn't have any trouble opening my tin of the coffee hand cream but the fit was loose enough that I was concerned it would dry out. My solution was to transfer the hand lotion to another container and toss the tin. 

What did everyone think of the Goldenberries anti aging stick? I tried it a couple of times . . . It didn't absorb into my skin as well as I thought it should. And, the price - 0.25 of product for $39.99 seems way too high for a product that is packaged in a plastic chapstick tube.


----------



## ChibiTotoro (Jan 23, 2013)

Did your anti-aging stick smell bad? Mine was so foul that I gagged...

I really really want to give them the benefit of the doubt as they do have products from other brands (and funny enough those are the items that I like the most!) however, another "suspicious" thing that came up today was that they just posted on FB that their lipstick is finally out and up for grabs but if you go to the page, there are already reviews on there dating back to June of last year.  How is that even possible?


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Jan 23, 2013)

Got my December box today - January 23rd.  Here's my review:

The outside packaging was cute.  There were 10 little samples and what appears to be a full-size mascara, so 11 items in all (the brochure that comes with it states "Woah!  I got 11 products worth $123.10!".  That's annoying; regardless of what the value of the items are, let ME decide what the value is.  It's far more professional to allow the customer to speculate on value rather than force it down our throats.  Anyway, the "I love coffee" hand cream is partly separated and looks "off" to me and many of the other items have a strange smell to them.  I LOVE natural products - after all, I'm a huge fan of Eco Emi, but something strikes me as odd about this box.  First of all, the samples are tiny.  Secondly, the fact that these are all "brands" owned by the company that produces the box bothers me.  The labels look like something I could produce with my own little printer at home; it looks very amateur and questionable.  I had no idea that these were "house brands", otherwise I would have rethought this purchase.  I'm especially reluctant to use the mascara; has anyone used it without any reactions?  I'm super sensitive to makeup around my eye area, so I want to be especially sure that it's safe before I use it.  The only item with a safety seal on it was the I Love Coffee hand cream.  If this company is as careful about their safety standards as they are about consumer relations, then I'm extremely hesitant to use anything.  I don't know how I feel about this or if I'm going to use any of the items in the box.  I've heard so many people raving about these boxes on youtube, so I'm reluctant to just toss everything, yet I'm careful about what I put on/in my body and I'm not inclined to use any of these home brands.  
Does anyone else have thoughts on their boxes?  Am I being silly to be worried about safety?  Right now I'm a little peeved at myself, but glad that I only purchased one month.  I kind of feel like I wasted my money, unless one of these products is absolutely amazing.. yet I'm worried about trying it in the first place.


----------



## mellee (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ChibiTotoro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did your anti-aging stick smell bad? Mine was so foul that I gagged...
> 
> I really really want to give them the benefit of the doubt as they do have products from other brands (and funny enough those are the items that I like the most!) however, another "suspicious" thing that came up today was that they just posted on FB that their lipstick is finally out and up for grabs but if you go to the page, there are already reviews on there dating back to June of last year.  How is that even possible?


I know they had a lipstick before (they included one in the very first box), and in their video a few months ago they said they were "repackaging".  Maybe they updated and expanded to be this line, and the reviews are from when it was in the old packaging?


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 23, 2013)

It has been a hassle for me to get refunded back from this company. I sent them a message and it was only when I went through paypal to make a complaint that they finally sent me a response.


----------



## ChibiTotoro (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know they had a lipstick before (they included one in the very first box), and in their video a few months ago they said they were "repackaging".  Maybe they updated and expanded to be this line, and the reviews are from when it was in the old packaging?


 Ah! Thanks for letting me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Okay, less suspicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

To be honest I think the girls that were running it are very young and maybe didn't know what they were getting into, then their mom came to try to 'save the day' but in the process kind of made things a lot worse...

I already bought the next box at the old price so we'll see how it is but I doubt I'll be paying $30 for a box of samples...


----------



## ChibiTotoro (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else have thoughts on their boxes?  Am I being silly to be worried about safety?  Right now I'm a little peeved at myself, but glad that I only purchased one month.  I kind of feel like I wasted my money, unless one of these products is absolutely amazing.. yet I'm worried about trying it in the first place.


 The coffee hand cream is a separate company which is probably why it's packaged differently.  

When I got the mascara as part of my december christmas sac it came in a cardboard box which listed the ingredients.  I've used it and have no problems.  

To be honest, of all the stuff that I've tried from their boxes I like all the stuff that's NOT their brands so I'm glad that they put them in there because I would've never heard of them otherwise.

As for packaging, I'm not TOO picky about it as a lot of these natural companies are small businesses and not a big giant cosmetic company so they package a lot of their items themselves (I remember receiving mineral eye shadow in plastic bags for one of my samples but it was a great product).  Hand made doesn't mean they're not good quality but we do need to be more cautious depending on the company.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It has been a hassle for me to get refunded back from this company. I sent them a message and it was only when I went through paypal to make a complaint that they finally sent me a response.


 Thats what happened with me.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you ladies for all the help!

I finally received a refund after:

1) using their contact form on their website.

2) Messaging on facebook

3) Commenting on facebook

4) emailing at [email protected]

I HATE having to harass people but after more and more negative comments on this thread, it finally pushed me over the edge.  Also, the fact they didn't respond made me even more annoyed and contacted them a different various ways. lol  So thank you to all you ladies who shared stories and helped! This forum rocks! ;]


----------



## page5 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ChibiTotoro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did your anti-aging stick smell bad? Mine was so foul that I gagged...
> 
> I really really want to give them the benefit of the doubt as they do have products from other brands (and funny enough those are the items that I like the most!) however, another "suspicious" thing that came up today was that they just posted on FB that their lipstick is finally out and up for grabs but if you go to the page, there are already reviews on there dating back to June of last year.  How is that even possible?


 Yes the anti-aging stick has a strong scent which I did not care for either.


----------



## mellee (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine doesn't smell strong.  A little sweet.  Not unpleasant.  Edit to add - reminds me of those old Lip Smacker balms.


----------



## ChibiTotoro (Jan 24, 2013)

No... mine smelled like fish.. it's gross.  I emailed them and they told me to mail it back to them and they'll replace it for me so hopefully the next one won't make me gag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missyrocks (Jan 24, 2013)

And to me


----------



## Missyrocks (Jan 24, 2013)

> Thats what happened with me.Â


 And to me


----------



## sweetshellee (Jan 24, 2013)

What bothers me the most about the products is back when I got my first bag, a fellow co-worker received hers also and we discussed how the samples looked like they had been hand packaged. We originally thought maybe they were getting full sized products and packaging them into their own sample containers. She contacted NBB on their FB page and asked if they packaged the samples themselves or if they were received that way. They told her to rest assured all products were shipped as received by the manufacturer. Now knowing the vast majority of the samples are their own product, again, there is a huge feeling of having been mislead. I do not have an issue with homemade or small business if they are upfront. It is only when you feel you have been deceived, that everything about the products and the company comes into question. Even the fact that the mascara came in a box in the Christmas sac but was thrown into past bag without any kind of packaging is bizarre. It seems that the beauty box is getting sub-standard samples at best. I mean, honestly, after all the waiting, you would think a full sized or even half sized soap would have been reasonable, not something that was so small it was virtually useless. The bag value was grossly over rated.

My Golden Berries stick smells faintly fruity with a hint of mint, but as I said in a previous post the body scrub had leaked and it had a candy cane scent so it may be seeped into the stick. The smell really didn't matter to me b/c the greasy texture was just too much for a face. (It does work great as a replacement for goo gone..It takes away the adhesive residue left by price tags, stickers etc..not worth 40 bucks, but a re-purpose?)


----------



## ChibiTotoro (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetshellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Golden Berries stick smells faintly fruity with a hint of mint, but as I said in a previous post the body scrub had leaked and it had a candy cane scent so it may be seeped into the stick. The smell really didn't matter to me b/c the greasy texture was just too much for a face. (It does work great as a replacement for goo gone..It takes away the adhesive residue left by price tags, stickers etc..not worth 40 bucks, but a re-purpose?)


 AHAHAH!! Good to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will be sending mine back to them for a replacement.  I definitely do not think that stick is worth $40.  I am happy that I got introduced to few brands that are clearly NOT theirs though as they have great products (Like the All Natural Face, La Mellite etc - both of these came with my Christmas sac though)


----------



## angiepang1e (Jan 27, 2013)

What is the Raw Seed Facial Gelee? Is it a cleanser or a moisturizer? I misplaced the info page and don't know how to use this thing! lol


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the Raw Seed Facial Gelee? Is it a cleanser or a moisturizer? I misplaced the info page and don't know how to use this thing! lol


 Apparently it's a serum....I was using it to remove my makeup


----------



## angiepang1e (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks! How do u normally apply serum? In circular motions or pat til dry?



> Apparently it's a serum....I was using it to remove my makeupÂ


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks! How do u normally apply serum? In circular motions or pat til dry?


 I would just pat this on because of the texture.


----------



## ChibiTotoro (Feb 22, 2013)

My February box should be here any day now... if it has all the brands that they said they have on the FB post it should be pretty good! I still don't think I'd pay $30 going forward though for a box of samples...will post once I receive it!


----------



## page5 (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope you get a good box! Personally, I won't buy from them again. I've been unimpressed with the products I've tried, their business practices/professionalism, and their shipping.


----------



## Missyrocks (Feb 22, 2013)

I like the products generally but the service is concerning as is whether the products are under strict sanitary guidelines. But I've loved every box. I use everything and have ordered, but seems like they've forgotten the order once before,etc. Isnt if you were already a customer before 2013 it's the old price?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the products generally but the service is concerning as is whether the products are under strict sanitary guidelines. But I've loved every box. I use everything and have ordered, but seems like they've forgotten the order once before,etc. Isnt if you were already a customer before 2013 it's the old price?


I think it's only the old price if you got a 6 or 12 month subscription, and then they honor the original price.  I'm going by memory though, so I could be wrong.


----------



## ChibiTotoro (Feb 26, 2013)

Got my box today and was a bit underwhelmed.  Below is a listing of the products. i haven't used any so can't really comment on it...

1. Selma Valentine - whipped sugar scrub - this one looks really nice and I'm looking forward to using it 2. Jadience Herbal Formulas - purifying toner - foil packet 3. Tao of Man - daily skin defense - foil packet
4. scentuals body care - 100% natural soap - 1 of 2 bar soaps in the box
5. overall beauty minerals - eye shadow 
6. beauty without cruelty - body lotion - a generous size bottle and vegan and curelty free as well
7. just pure minerals - mineral blush
8. kynk naturals - argon oil - not really sure what to do with this yet... gotta do some googling
9. pharmacopia - verbena everyday bar soap - 2nd bar soap and this is nicely packaged and the soap looks beautiful. i don't know if that's even possible.. looks like a piece of marble
10. wine delights - beer natural nourishing and extra hydrating shampoo - like the body wash from wine delights from the last box, i don't have high hopes for this one
According to their sheet the total value of this box is $40.80... which is more reasonable than last month's outrageous estimate but definitely doesn't make me want to pay $30 for $40 worth of samples...


----------



## Jenny C (Feb 26, 2013)

Whatever happened to no foul packets as promised?


----------



## Jenny C (Feb 26, 2013)

Oops, I mean foil.


----------



## ChibiTotoro (Feb 27, 2013)

Their website says "foil samples will be included at times, but there won't be more than 2 per box"  so I guess they're still within that...  I would say the quality of this box is better than the quality of the previous boxes based on the brands that they chose (definitely not so many in-house brands!)


----------



## page5 (Feb 27, 2013)

If you look back to the first page of this thread there are several references to no foil samples. Including foils may have changed when they increased the price.


----------



## ChibiTotoro (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, that's another point taken away from them... So if foil packets don't count towards the total count then there's only 8 samples which doesn't fall in line with their 10-15 sample statement.

I'm surprised that they didn't throw in all their new line of make up as samples considering they hyped it up so much on the facebook page...


----------



## Missyrocks (Feb 27, 2013)

I liked the box.  I think they stepped up their game some with expiration dates and some more varied vendors.  I love the fact that these are natural products.  Hope this stays around because it's good stuff.

I really liked the soap and body butter.

 really nice.


----------



## Jenny C (Feb 27, 2013)

For those of you who have received your box, where are you located? I've yet to receive mine.


----------



## QueenG (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jenny C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who have received your box, where are you located? I've yet to receive mine.


 Canada. They send out the international ones first because they take longer to get there.


----------



## QueenG (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked the box.  I think they stepped up their game some with expiration dates and some more varied vendors.  I love the fact that these are natural products.  Hope this stays around because it's good stuff.
> 
> ...


 I liked the box too, but those foil packets just ruined it for me. I know they shouldn't as we got lots of great products in generous sizes, but still. It makes the box seem more empty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenny C (Feb 28, 2013)

I was not particularly impressed with my box. Not only foil packets, but I got 3 bars of soap! Whatever happened to the fact that you're only supposed to get 2 of the same products in each box, and no foil packets?


----------



## Missyrocks (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm in Florida and got mine I forget either Tuesday or Wednesday . They actually emailed the box was coming &amp; it showed up a few days later. Usually it's 3 weeks later.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is what I received in my February The Natural Beauty Box:






Wine Delights Beer Natural Nourishing and Extra Hydrating Shampoo:  I'm thinking this is one of their products, as there are multiple misspellings on the label.  I'm not seeing it in their store, however.





Pharmacopia Verbene Everyday bar soap:  Nice size, smells good.
Overall Beauty Minerals shadow in Champagne:  a flesh colored shimmer
Kynk Naturals In the Raw Shea Butter:  will make a good overnight hand moisturizer, as it is a bit to heavy for day use.
Scentuals Body Care bar soap:  I personally like sample sized soaps, as they are perfect for washing my hands after applying makeup.
Selma Valentine Whipped Body Butter in Sweet Sensations:  smells very similar to Aquolina's Pink Sugar.  I've also got a LaLicious body butter with the same scent, so I'm thinking it's a fragrance you can buy to include in body care products.  I personally like it.
Beauty Without Cruelty body lotion:  it's unscented, which will make it great for combining with my BPAL scented oils.  Nice size.
Just Pure Minerals blush in Girly Pink:  pretty color, a bit concerned about the shimmer.





Tao of Man Daily Skin Defense:  Foil sample, and 'd prefer to not received samples for men.
Jadience Herbal Formulas purifying toner:  foil packet, which I' find rather awkward for toners, as it makes it difficult to get more than one use. 
My thoughts;  I thought it was a decent variety of products and brands.  I think the lower box value is partially due to the inclusion of other brands, who do not inflate their prices as much as The Natural Beauty Box typically has.  I wouldn't pay the higher subscription price for this, however, as nothing really wowed me.  I get a fair amount of natural beauty products through my Eco-Emi subscription, which is only $15/mo in comparison.


----------



## KnowledgeIsKey (Mar 14, 2013)

I became suspicious, just as I was about to submit my credit card information for the LoveTrueNatural.com Beauty Box, as I noticed my "Web of Trust" was yellow, indicating caution and low consumer trust. So I decided to investigate and you are correct in that the products that are contained in the "Beauty Box" are all owned by the same company. I did a domain name search, and all of the websites for all of the products are registered to the same person, Victor Tang. This is the information that is displayed via "Web of Trust" on the main Lovetruenatural.com site, and, as I said, all of the product pages are listed to the same Victor Tang. I hope this information is of help. I immediately stopped before providing any financial information to purchase their all natural vegan beauty box, about which I was very excited. This information does provide you with the registrar's email address and mailing address.

Email Search:


 is associated with about *60 domains*
Registrar History:
1 registrar 
NS History:
3 changes  on 4 unique name servers over 2 years.
IP History:
1 change on 2 unique IP addresses over 2 years.
Whois History:
21 records have been archived since 2011-10-08 .
Reverse IP:
10 other sites hosted on this server.





Log In or Create a FREE account to start monitoring this domain name



Preview the complete Domain Report for lovetruenatural.com
 

Domain name: lovetruenatural.com

Registrant Contact:
   True Nature Group INC
   Victor Tang ()
   
   Fax: 
   1357 85th Ave NE
   Clyde Hill, WA 98004
   US

Administrative Contact:
   Victor Tang
   Victor Tang (

)
   +1.6046446598
   Fax: +1.4252846265
   1357 85th Ave NE
   Clyde Hill, WA 98004
   US

Technical Contact:
   Domain People, Inc.
   Chris Kruk (

)
   +1.6046391680
   Fax: +1.6046391680
   Bentall 5, Suite 200
   Vancouver, BC V6C2B5
   CA

Status: Locked

Name Servers:
   ns1.crucialwebhost.com
   ns2.crucialwebhost.com
   ns3.crucialwebhost.com
   
Creation date: 07 Oct 2011 03:28:00
Expiration date: 07 Oct 2013 02:28:12​


----------



## ChibiTotoro (Mar 18, 2013)

I think this post is in the wrong group... LoveTrueNatural isn't the same as the Natural Beauty Box.  As much as TNBB has been slammed on this forum they actually do all their payment processing via PayPal.


----------



## Jenny C (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone receive their March box yet?


----------



## QueenG (Mar 27, 2013)

nope, no word about it either and were pretty much at the end of March too......


----------



## EmGee (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked the box.  I think they stepped up their game some with expiration dates and some more varied vendors.  I love the fact that these are natural products.  Hope this stays around because it's good stuff.
> 
> ...


I would not buy Scentuals from TNBB.

If you buy it on well.ca what they have is cheaper and also if you subscribe to the Scentuals email or facebook a few times a year they send out 50% off promo codes (the last one was 50% off but to get free shipping you have to spend $75.00 (so really a $150 product value).

I like most of the Scentuals products I tried and really like their orange vanila scented line.


----------



## mellee (Mar 29, 2013)

Today I opened the mascara they sent a few months ago.  I actually really like it!


----------



## jallu (Apr 5, 2013)

I signed up late in March for the April box and now I'm regretting it! I should have read the reviews first. Have you guys received your March boxes yet? When should I expect my April box? I'm worried I'm going to have to dispute the charge through Paypal if it doesn't arrive by the end of the month. I tweeted to them but didn't receive a reply. They don't seem to be active on Twitter... maybe I'll try Facebook.


----------



## mellee (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not subscribed. Got a few months, but when there were problems every single time and they were rude to customers on FaceBook I decided that I won't order from them again.

And I ended up throwing out that mascara.  The brush bobbled around on the end of the wand.  It got looser the first few times I used it, and I could not get the wand into back into the tube easily.  The brush would move the minute it touched the neck of the tube, and it would slide down the outside rather than into the tube, and get all over my hands.  It also made it very hard to apply,  So it lasted two uses before I pitched.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up late in March for the April box and now I'm regretting it! I should have read the reviews first. Have you guys received your March boxes yet? When should I expect my April box? I'm worried I'm going to have to dispute the charge through Paypal if it doesn't arrive by the end of the month. I tweeted to them but didn't receive a reply. They don't seem to be active on Twitter... maybe I'll try Facebook.


 I'd say if you haven't received your box by May 8th or so, to worry.  Mine seemed to arrive at the end of the subscribed month or the first week of the next month.  I personally never had any problems.


----------



## Ioulia (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello everyone!  If you are upset about The Natural Beauty Box's non-delivery of goods and unacceptably haughty(I personally prefer the word "crap") customer service, there is a simple and fast way to get your money back.  Forget about Tweeting, Facebooking or emailing them because you will get no reply.  You have to dispute it through your Paypal account.  Do it as soon as possible because if 45 days have elapsed after your payment, Paypal will not be able to do anything for you.

So....log into your Paypal account.  Go to your purchase history and find the transaction.  Then click the Resolution Center tab(top of your account page).  This will only open a DISPUTE, not a CLAIM.  A dispute page will open with a box for you to write an email to TNBB.  Write something as follows:  "I wish to be refunded for my [date] transaction in the amount of [$].  The reason is non-delivery of goods and unanswered emails as described by numerous irate customers on your Facebook page."

They will write back saying the boxes are going to be sent out any time now.....yeah, whatever.  Write back:  Please issue a refund.  And, they will !!  No merchant wants loads of DISPUTES to escalate into CLAIMS because too many of these and Paypal will yank their account.

Unfortunately for people who bought a year subscription, if 45 days have elapsed from the date of your payment the only thing to do is keep asking TNBB for a partial refund through Facebook or email. :-((

Of course, if you are not upset at TNBB and love their merchandise and customer service then carry on and ignore all of the above.


----------



## jallu (Apr 5, 2013)

I sent them a message on Facebook asking when to expect my box. I was extra nice and said I am a new customer looking forward to receiving my box and wondering when to expect it. They replied:



> The Natural Beauty Box They will be shipping late April. Thanks!
> 
> 
> That's a little reassuring.


----------



## Ioulia (Apr 6, 2013)

Taking into consideration all their past promises of when boxes would be sent out that never happened, plus them saying boxes were sent out when they weren't, um, I would waste no time in asking them for a refund.  But that is just me.


----------



## QueenG (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent them a message on Facebook asking when to expect my box. I was extra nice and said I am a new customer looking forward to receiving my box and wondering when to expect it. They replied:
> 
> That's a little reassuring.


 were you asking about the march or april box? The march box hasn't even shipped out yet


----------



## jallu (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> were you asking about the march or april box? The march box hasn't even shipped out yet


I was asking about April. LOL! I guess that isn't reassuring after all if they haven't sent March yet. I will take the advice of a previous poster and if I don't receive anything by first week of Feb I will start a dispute through Paypal.


----------



## jallu (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok I changed my mind and took the advice and started the refund process now. There is only 45 days to dispute a charge through Paypal and that is around May 8th. I started by e-mailing TNBB to document that I have made attempts to reconcile it directly with them. Their auto reply includes the following "FAQ":


```
******************* F.A.Q. ******************* ******************* SHIPPING &amp; PAYMENT ******************* Q. When is my March box coming? A. We are going to be shipping the March. boxes very shortly. You will get an email once they ship.
```


----------



## Ioulia (Apr 8, 2013)

Jallu dear, don't waste time with them through regular emails as they will either ignore you or tell you the same thing over and over---the boxes will ship soon.  Please email them through the "dispute" function of your Paypal account.  Ask for a refund and write that it is because according to customer feedback their boxes are not being mailed out as promised. They will email back that the boxes are coming LOL.  Just ignore and ask for a refund again.  They will issue it.


----------



## QueenG (Apr 11, 2013)

I got a shipping confirmation, should be getting my march box finally on April 11th........what's wrong with that sentence? lol


----------



## jallu (Apr 12, 2013)

Maybe that's why they are ignoring my refund request. Too busy sending out boxes a month late. I guess it's yet to be seen if it's "better late than never".


----------



## Ioulia (Apr 12, 2013)

QueenG, did you get a tracking number or just an email confirmation?  TNBB people have said before that they sent out on a certain date and they didn't.  If you do get your box I hope it is a good one.


----------



## jallu (Apr 13, 2013)

She got her box. I read her review online... they included HOTEL SAMPLES!! Purchased in bulk for 0.27 cents a piece. This company is such a rip off. No one should ever order from them. I still haven't heard back about my refund request.


----------



## Ioulia (Apr 14, 2013)

You are kidding?  Hotel amenities?  Gee, how expensive and natural could those be.  Yup, no one should ever order from them.


----------



## QueenG (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ioulia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> QueenG, did you get a tracking number or just an email confirmation?  TNBB people have said before that they sent out on a certain date and they didn't.  If you do get your box I hope it is a good one.


 I got both, but the Canada post email came way before the email from them. Its a good box. There are some items I want to try. Even the hotel amenities samples. I love taking them from rooms, hehe


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got both, but the Canada post email came way before the email from them. Its a good box. There are some items I want to try. Even the hotel amenities samples. I love taking them from rooms, hehe


Are they still listing the value of items?  I'd be interested to know what they said the value of the Tommy Bahama and Judith Jackson items are.  I can see from your blog post the total value is listed at over $114, which seems excessive.


----------



## QueenG (Apr 16, 2013)

Judith Jackson

Shampoo- $2.50 full size $13

Conditioner- $275 full size $13.50

Lotion $3 full size $15

Tommy Bahamas- no full size prices listed

Bath Salt- $2

Bath Gel- $4

I think they just based the prices on the full size prices. Either way, I've always thought the prices were excessive.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Judith Jackson
> 
> ...


Those sound reasonable.  I think it was mainly their own products that had the inflated prices, which I guess is their prerogative.


----------



## QueenG (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes that's what I meant. Their product prices are a bit excessive.


----------



## EmGee (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ioulia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are kidding?  Hotel amenities?  Gee, how expensive and natural could those be.  Yup, no one should ever order from them.


I would also be doing a chargeback with my credit card....unless they do not take that for payment?

Because if I signed up for a NATURAL beauty box and not a RANDOM TRAVEL SIZE item box.

It would go under "items not as described".

I did that to Glossybox Canada in Dec actually, they sent me old expired samples and then did not want to deal with me.

At least not by email, they have no phone here.

I did get my money back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ioulia (Apr 19, 2013)

EmGee, I think that's an excellent suggestion.


----------



## LittleWillow (Apr 19, 2013)

I just received my March box last week, when i get a minute at home ill try to post photos. It was alright! Not the worst but not the best...The hotel shampoo/conditioner is not very good...but anyway ill post photos later if i can firgure it out. (im new here!)..


----------



## jallu (Apr 20, 2013)

I e-mailed requesting refund April 8 and started a Paypal dispute April 9 and  they did not reply to either. May 1st I will be launching a Paypal dispute for products not received. Hopefully Paypal refunds the money and that'll be the end of it.


----------



## QueenG (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone heard anything about the April Box? If its even coming?


----------



## jallu (Apr 25, 2013)

I asked them on Facebook at the beginning of April when I would expect the April box and they replied they would be shipping end of April. That's the last time they replied to any of my inquiries.


----------



## jallu (Apr 30, 2013)

My Paypal dispute was ignored so I have escalated it to a claim. I also noticed they posted on FB on April 22 that the boxes would be shipped "early May at the latest". That was after 2 months of inacivity on Facebook and Twitter. I think they just posted that as a bait to keep people from disputing their charges.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Paypal dispute was ignored so I have escalated it to a claim. I also noticed they posted on FB on April 22 that the boxes would be shipped "early May at the latest". That was after 2 months of inacivity on Facebook and Twitter. I think they just posted that as a bait to keep people from disputing their charges.


Wow, so sorry it's come to this.  Glad I stopped subscribing when I did.


----------



## jallu (May 8, 2013)

Well my claim has been settled. TNBB had until May 8th to respond to Paypal and they failed to respond so Paypal ruled in my favour. If anyone out there still has an account with TNBB, request a refund through paypal NOW. DO NOT wait. Read a full synopsis of the situation on my blog.


----------



## jallu (May 24, 2013)

Did anyone ever get an April box?


----------



## Jenny C (May 24, 2013)

Nope... Still waiting. I have a 1 year sub too, ugh!


----------



## jallu (May 24, 2013)

A  bunch of British customers are posting on a facebook thread on TNBB's Facebook page wondering where their boxes are. I posted and linked to this thread. TNBB deleted my comments and then posted another message... April boxes are shipping soon, so sorry for the delay, be patient, May boxes will be shipped right after... Same, same, same. I'm so glad I am done with them. I had high hopes early on and was really looking forward to getting the box in April but it has been a let down from day 1. It's really too bad because from what everyone on here has said, their products are pretty great.


----------



## QueenG (May 25, 2013)

I didn't even realize I was missing the april box...at this point I'm like, whatever....


----------



## lolley (May 27, 2013)

On their facebook page the links to purchase items aren't working. Just says that the page isn't available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missyrocks (May 27, 2013)

It's really too bad because I loved their products &amp; boxes.


----------



## lolley (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's really too bad because I loved their products &amp; boxes.


Me too. However after the jan/feb box and then the price hike it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Ioulia (May 27, 2013)

They just erased another load of not so happily satisfied customer comments on Facebook.  Such nice young enterprising sisters, eh!?  They do not know the first thing about responsibility.  It will be a cold day in hell before they ever get any business from me again.


----------



## lolley (May 31, 2013)

They haven't yet sent out the April box.


----------



## Missyrocks (May 31, 2013)

I agree. Unless they get their act together. But promising stuff is on its way when it's not, etc, just not good.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 4, 2013)

hi sorry to crash your thread but im in the uk,i signed up for this box start of may and getting nowhere on Facebook or email and reading this thread is making me think in a few days i should do a paypal dispute.are the boxes always this late or non received .thankyou for any advice all the other boxes i subbed to around the world have been good so far.


----------



## Ioulia (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Lorna,

You are not crashing anything!  Welcome!

Please don't wait, get your money back as fast as possible through Paypal dispute.  TNBB has not delivered goods promised to their clients--that is reason enough for a Paypal refund.  Just do it. ))  We should not let them make anyone feel like a sucker!  Shame, shame on the people at The Natural Beauty Box.


----------



## jallu (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hi sorry to crash your thread but im in the uk,i signed up for this box start of may and getting nowhere on Facebook or email and reading this thread is making me think in a few days i should do a paypal dispute.are the boxes always this late or non received .thankyou for any advice all the other boxes i subbed to around the world have been good so far.


I was in same boat as you once. I signed up in March to receive the April box. After reading this thread I started a Paypal dispute in late April. TNBB did not even reply to Paypal so they sided with me and I got my money back at the beginning of May. I had also sent several emails which they ignored. Do your dispute ASAP because Paypal only gives you 45 days to dispute. TNBB will keep saying they will ship "soon" when they really have no intentions of doing it. They just say that to prevent people from filing disputes. It's June 4th and as far as I know they never did ship the April boxes. Don't bother waiting for May. And they will delete all negative Facebook posts. I tried to warn some of the people posting there and linked to this thread but it was deleted.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jun 5, 2013)

Just a side not I reported their page on facebook on grounds of them scamming people by deleting all negative comments and not delivering peoples products. I think others should do the same so that they cannot scam anyone else.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 5, 2013)

oh thank you. well tonight we have all got a dispatch email but apparently on one of the Facebook groups I'm on they said be careful as they are now sending an email dispatch to cover them buy saying it was sent,also they are doing it at the end so you cant lodge a paypal dispute but will open a claim i think regardless.thats 3 boxes that have done this the past month,in the uk it was luxbox kept us waiting boxes always late and everyone demanded refunds as company in trouble.its june and some are only just getting april boxes so they can kiss may and june boxes goodbye i fear. i am awaiting an echeck for 3 months to clear at midnight from them.

then all about beauty box had fobbed us off since january and said march and april would be sent together yep no boxes in may they closed the company down awaiting paypal money back from them also we are .so that and the fact that last months birchbox was utter pants made me buy other boxes around the world instead, we reported luxbox facebook page for the same i.e.,scamming etc as well and trading standards.why cant we have sephora and there boxes over in the uk,and mystery box and pretty much any decent box really .


----------



## BeautyGal (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh thank you. well tonight we have all got a dispatch email but apparently on one of the Facebook groups I'm on they said be careful as they are now sending an email dispatch to cover them buy saying it was sent,also they are doing it at the end so you cant lodge a paypal dispute but will open a claim i think regardless.thats 3 boxes that have done this the past month,in the uk it was luxbox kept us waiting boxes always late and everyone demanded refunds as company in trouble.its june and some are only just getting april boxes so they can kiss may and june boxes goodbye i fear. i am awaiting an echeck for 3 months to clear at midnight from them.
> 
> then all about beauty box had fobbed us off since january and said march and april would be sent together yep no boxes in may they closed the company down awaiting paypal money back from them also we are .so that and the fact that last months birchbox was utter pants made me buy other boxes around the world instead, we reported luxbox facebook page for the same i.e.,scamming etc as well and trading standards.why cant we have sephora and there boxes over in the uk,and mystery box and pretty much any decent box really .


 I do think the message they sent is real and that they did ship the boxes... I always did get the boxes I paid for from them even if it was later or after the months they were supposed to arrive for. I got a tracking number from Canada Post for my boxes from them and it looks like they're gonna come soon.


----------



## BeautyGal (Jun 6, 2013)

Double post... oops!


----------



## jallu (Jun 8, 2013)

You may want to read the review that was just posted at Onyx &amp; Mick... she received her April and May boxes at the same time and they're... not so good.


----------



## QueenG (Jun 8, 2013)

Really not good.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 9, 2013)

i have read the review shocking .i added the review to a page I'm on in the uk and to be fair raging is not the word. some people are still awaiting march ,april,may boxes.and everyone is contacting paypal by the sounds of it as we are getting zero replies from the company. to me its another box i have stopped.currently looking for new better sub boxes that ship international to uk now.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 17, 2013)

After months of hearing nothing from them, I just got an email from The Natural Beauty Box advertising a giveaway featuring their Delizioso line.  I especially found the end of the email amusing, considering some people's experiences with them, where they would never respond to emails.  It said:

*HAVE QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS?
WE'D LOVE TO HEAR!*
Just shoot a reply to this e-mail and we'll get back to you ASAP!


*X.O.X.O. &lt;3*
THE NATURAL BEAUTY BOX STAFF


----------



## ANielsen (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow, this is all so upsetting.

I actually just joined TNBB as a supplier (I have two items in the May box) and after reading all this I probably will not do it again.

I wish I had known all this beforehand, it seemed like it was going to be a great venue. Sigh ....

Well - hopefully you will all get your boxes ( I see some already have received the April/May boxes together, so that is good ... I guess)

and hopefully you will actually like the items. I will be watching for your reviews.

In the meantime - can anybody suggest another natural beauty products subscription box service that I might contact instead?

Who is your favorite and do they carry items from a variety of sources ?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ANielsen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, this is all so upsetting.
> 
> ...


 hi there I'm one of the uk subscribers who have commented on there page along with april who is really upset ,as you can see some of us got the box some of over here got one box not the other some of us got nothing,i actually signed up here in dec forgot password and after reading this thread resigned up and must say its been very helpful and reading through the whole lot i didn't realise how long it had been going on,i now see that they have removed the others posts ,so you can only comment on there posts of which they will evidently then delete because they are such lovely helpful sisters ,can i ask are you from holistic owls .

lovely products.in the uk there are 2 new fullsize eco style boxes you could contact sorry if this gets me in trouble posting still new and not sure its allowed ,they are souk souk.co.uk and you could try also beautecobox.co.uk. holland and barrett health food stores may well stock your products,also the beauty bible testing panel we test flu size they then go into there website and there book,also eco company and seller a beautiful world is good as we test the products and review .give me a shout for uk sellers sure i can find more as new boxes starting over hear.

us bound im sure the ladies here will help as im only subbing to boxes that send over to uk and still trying to find more .but eco emi,pretty box,true blue,seasons box,green grab.the sample store,sample society,rosebox,have you tried the healthy food boxes as an idea of getting your products out there ,in the uk we buy alot of things from etsy,

im sorry you felt so happy about this box and its not turned out that great but hey something better always turns up .i did a blog post on the may box my name here is has half of my blog name so its easy to find my post on the box .


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ANielsen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, this is all so upsetting.
> 
> ...


My favorite natural products box is Eco Emi.  I've subscribed to them for over a year and have no complaints.


----------



## ANielsen (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions - I will look into some of these other box suppliers.

PS - No I am not Holistic Owls, though I have discussed this with them. The rules of this board prevent me from using my biz name so I will just say I had the Eye Cream and hopefully you can figure it out from the photo on that blog. 

I am so sorry everyone has had such a sad experience with this subscription and I am embarrassed to even be a part of it. I hope those that get the May box find something in it to like and you can guarantee my products won't appear there again, but hopefully somewhere else soon.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ANielsen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In the meantime - can anybody suggest another natural beauty products subscription box service that I might contact instead?
> ...


 i love Yuzen.  it's quarterly sub.


----------



## supercatgirl (Jul 5, 2013)

i would not buy anything from this comany. i paid for 3 boxes and only was sent two of them. the last one they kept saying they would send to me since april and just today they told me it already been sent out and i would have to pay more money to get a box from the.


----------



## ANielsen (Aug 31, 2013)

Any updates on this Box subscription ? Is anyone still receiving it and are there still the same problems ?


----------



## supercatgirl (Aug 31, 2013)

they havn't posted anything of there facebook page since july 15, and last comment was mutiple people complaing about not getting the box at all


----------



## ANielsen (Aug 31, 2013)

I checked with a YouTube reviewer too and it appears they are now out of business. No great loss apparently. 

So mad that I participated in one of their boxes. I make great products, I don't need to be associated with that kind of bad publicity.


----------



## jallu (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ANielsen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked with a YouTube reviewer too and it appears they are now out of business. No great loss apparently.
> 
> So mad that I participated in one of their boxes. I make great products, I don't need to be associated with that kind of bad publicity.


 Their website is still up and it still allows sign ups... If they seriously are no longer operating, that is incredibly shady.


----------

